# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Second cycle with PICS

## ranging1

okay well after doing my first cycle and having blood work done ive come out great, and kept almost all my gains

blood tests were done (thanks to my healthcare system it was free and so was the doctors consultation apointment)

told my doc i had used steroids so to look for anything that was out of ordinary or not in a safe or desirable range

EVERYTHING came out in averag range

only things that were below average was my white cell count, which doesnt fuss me coz all my life its been like that, genetics i guess

my blood pressure was low, again normal sinc ei was born with it

sodium levels below average, so he told me to increase my salt intake slightly

as for psycolically my sex drive is fine, no issues at all

alwise everything else came out OK

decided to pursue my second cycle since ive just about finished university exams and think this 3 month summer break would be the best time for me to cycle so it wont interfere with my studies next year, aswell as ill have plently of time to eat, train and rest

CYCLE consists of

800mg testerone cyp weekly

cycle will be 10-12 weeks, shall decide depending on my gains at that time

both esters will be frontloaded

STATS
height 5'11
bf%11-12 est
bodyweight 93.8kg
age: 19

Strengths

decline bench press: 130kg, 6 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 127kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out
machine squat =215kg, 6 reps
sqaut: 170kg 10 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 80kg 10reps
behind the neck barbell press 85kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 155kg, 6 reps
Lat pull down 117kg 6 reps
barbell shrugs: 170kg, 13 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 65kg, 5 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 450kg, 15 reps
leg curls 96kg 20 reps <- again machine maxed out 
close grip bench press: 105kg, 6 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 11 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
incline dumbell press 52kg, 8 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 55kg, 6 reps
dumbell chest press: 55kg, 9 reps 
dumbell shoulder press: 46kg, 4 reps 
machine lateral row 95kg, 6 reps
skull crushers 65kg, 6 reps

GOALS: strength and size
gain 6-10kg

strength goals
deadlift 250kg 6 reps
dumbell row 70kg 15 reps
dumbell chest press 65kg 10 reps
dumbell shoulder press 50kg each arm
squat 200kg 10 reps
machine lateral row 120kg 10 reps
skull crushers 80kg 8 reps
dumbell curl 37kg 8 reps
barbell shrugs 200kg
lat pull down 137kg 10 reps
incline dumbell press 62kg 8 reps
decline press 150kg 6 reps

other lifts id like to increase aswell but the above are my MAIN GOALS

im hoping to put on alot more arm size, since my biceps have always been my weakest bodypart aswell as hardest to get growing

----------


## ranging1

workout split

day1: chest
day2: lats, traps
day3: legs
day4: shoulders. triceps (front and middle)
day5: middle back, rear delts, calves
day6: biceps, forearms

rest days are taken when i feel i need them


sample workout routine, will change ever 3-4 weeks

chest 10-12 sets sets
2 set flat bench press
2 sets dumbell press
2 sets decline press
2 sets flat bench
2 sets dumbell incline press

lats/traps
2 sets fixed pull down
2 sets weighted pull ups
3 sets barbell shrugs

legs
4 sets squats
3 sets machine squats
2 sets good mornings
2 sets seated leg curls
2 sets leg extensions

shoulders/ triceps
2 sets dumbell shoulder press
2 sets machine shoulder press
3 sets machine lateral raises
3 sets skull crushers
3 sets dumbell hammer grip skull crushers
2 sets close grip bench press

middle back/ rear delts/calves
3 sets dumbell rows
2-3 sets barbell rows
2 sets rear delt cable extensions
3 sets standing calve raises


biceps/forearms
3 sets seated dumbell curls
3 sets barbell curls
2 sets reverse grip curls


DIET im not going to post fully since from my first cycles experience i found i was able to adjust and tune my diet effectivaly

however in brief it will start off looking something like this

450 carbs
250-300 grams protein
60-80 fat

6-7 meals a day

will increase and adjust ratios and nutrients depending on how i feel and respond

----------


## ranging1

starting pics

----------


## ranging1

and more pics

chucked in a pic of my dinner coz thought it looked yummy lol

----------


## ranging1

okay today was first pin

front loaded both esters


right delt shot of
400mg test ethanthate, didnt go to well, seemed to leak alot of blood and it appeared oily

since second shot didnt go to well im going to probably shoot up again, and make sure i do it properly, im pretty sure its becuase i didnt leave the syringe in long enough that my delt didnt absorb the ester fully

i also have on hand one vial of prop that im thinking of using to shorten the wait time of the longer acting esters to kick in

shall c, going to ask some more questions in questions section of this forum to c

----------


## Kiki

Nice penis flex

----------


## ranging1

> Nice penis flex


lol NP  :2MODhappyslk:

----------


## D7M

> okay today was first pin
> 
> front loaded both esters
> 
> left delt shot of
> 400mg tren , went in fine
> 
> right delt shot of
> 400mg test ethanthate, didnt go to well, seemed to leak alot of blood and it appeared oily
> ...


first, please don't say "shoot up". Makes me cringe. 

also why would you use prop, if you have already front loaded the long esters? that doesn't make sense. 

anyway, good luck on your cycle. I think it's a bit much for your second run, but whatever...

----------


## SuperLift

damn bro im hungry now lol food looks good1!!

----------


## johnnyrv

Better than plain tuna,but it does look good mmm

----------


## big_k

Hey bro I'll be following, I'm a Tren noob so I can't offer much advice here  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> *first, please don't say "shoot up". Makes me cringe*. 
> 
> also why would you use prop, if you have already front loaded the long esters? that doesn't make sense. 
> 
> anyway, good luck on your cycle. I think it's a bit much for your second run, but whatever...


x2 I agree w/ everything D7M has mentioned. Especially the part about "shoot-up" we aren't crackheads. we are steroid users  :Wink/Grin:  

I don't often condone tren for a 2nd cycle... but what can I say. 

But yah, why wouldn't you just have used prop as the kicker (weeks 1 - 3) @ 50mg ED???? 

Kinda late now with the whole front-load plan. 

I guess you could use the prop while you're waiting for the test-e ester to clear your system (backload) = prop (weeks 12 - 14) @ 50mg ED, and then start PCT 3 days after last injection.

----------


## ranging1

> first, please don't say "shoot up". Makes me cringe. 
> 
> also why would you use prop, if you have already front loaded the long esters? that doesn't make sense. 
> 
> anyway, good luck on your cycle. I think it's a bit much for your second run, but whatever...


lol aight ill edit it for ya, il use INJECT unless ders a better word on this forum

just have prop on hand, doesnt mean ill use it, if u think ders no need they i wont use it




> damn bro im hungry now lol food looks good1!!


lol thanks, proud aswell




> Better than plain tuna,but it does look good mmm


lol yea but dw i eat alot of tuna aswell




> Hey bro I'll be following, I'm a Tren noob so I can't offer much advice here


its okay, im just logging this coz its like a diary for me, u can just sit n watch, ctitique and comment




> x2 I agree w/ everything D7M has mentioned. Especially the part about "shoot-up" we aren't crackheads. we are steroid users  
> 
> I don't often condone tren for a 2nd cycle... but what can I say. 
> 
> But yah, why wouldn't you just have used prop as the kicker (weeks 1 - 3) @ 50mg ED???? 
> 
> Kinda late now with the whole front-load plan. 
> 
> I guess you could use the prop while you're waiting for the test-e ester to clear your system (backload) = prop (weeks 12 - 14) @ 50mg ED, and then start PCT 3 days after last injection.


lol alright no use of shoot up anymore, think ill use the prop like u said as a backload, that way come PCT the esters in my system will decline fasterand speeed recovery

anyways today is a rest day

will be INJECTING 400mg tren
200mg testerone to finish my frontload

heavy workouts and calories will be increased starting monday

----------


## xnotoriousx

Looking great!! Good luck!!!!1 

I'll be checkin for the new PICSS!!! LOL  :Smilie:

----------


## ranging1

> Looking great!! Good luck!!!!1 
> 
> I'll be checkin for the new PICSS!!! LOL


lol its coz of u and 'tembe' that i remebered to put up starting pics so u can see my progress properly

dw will be posting pics

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

I followed your first cycle and enjoyed your experience, but now you've done two things wrong.
First your bloodwork was right after PCT, you know better. At least 2 months after PCT. As a result you jumped on the second cycle way too soon. And lastly you are using tren .  :Rant: 
Oh well good luck, I'll follow up regardless.

----------


## ranging1

> I followed your first cycle and enjoyed your experience, but now you've done two things wrong.
> First your bloodwork was right after PCT, you know better. At least 2 months after PCT. As a result you jumped on the second cycle way too soon. And lastly you are using tren . 
> Oh well good luck, I'll follow up regardless.


i was waiting for someone to recognise all this

yes ur right about me using tren to early, but after doing alot of reading i think its the compound for me, deca and drol just dont interest me for bulking and my strength goals, winnie just doesnt seem effective aswell as anavar , i found dbol crap and didnt enjoy it and equipose doesnt seem to be a stable steroid since many people dont like it again

plus its summer here and i dont wanna run 2 aromatising compunds

so tren it was

also for bloodwork it was done exactly 2 weeks after PCT, so i did do it a little after atleast, plus wouldve though only estrogen and cortisol levels would be an issue after PCT

anyways today i trained biceps

bodyweight 93.3kg

workout
1 set dumbell curls
3 sets barbell curls
2 sets reverse grip curls
1 set dumbell preacher curls


experiencing sore right hand wrist lately so finding it difficult to train biceps since it really hurts, think i might have sprained it

Strength gains
barbell curl 55kg 8 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 8 reps

cant feel anything just yet, but wasnt expecting to

so far in past 2 days im completed enough to wha i consider anough for a frontload

750mg trenbelone ethanthate
400mg testerone ethanthate
100mg test prop

using now 100mg of test prop for 1 week EOD just to speed up blood levels rising and for a small early kickstart

yesterday i shot 100mg prop, 200mg tren in quad, all it went in however today i can barely fuukin walk, waig round like a limp, not fussed though sonce leg days 3 days way

diet atm hasnt been increased dramticaly calorie wise, will increase it slowly over this week

by end of the week will have increased calories 500 above maintaince

atm diet macros are
240 protein
430 carbs
50 fat

so maintaince atm

by end of week will look like this approx
5o0 carbs
280 protein
70 fat

no side effects as of yet, however noticed a small amount of aggression today in the gym

----------


## ranging1

okay today was great day

starting to feel my test kicking in, getting small bloat and puffy face from the frontload

also sex drive has started to increase, last night was sexting my misses, had to have 4 pulls with the 3 hours, was absolutely ridiculous

appetite has also increased mildly

anyways today i trained chest

body weight 93.4kg

workout
2 sets decline
3 sets bench press
2 sets dumbell press

Strength gains
decline press 140kg, 4 reps

calories again today were increased by 100

----------


## Monster87

Tris looking swole!
Great information so far.

----------


## ranging1

thanks mate, appreciate it  :Smilie:

----------


## ranging1

okay today was pretty good workout

bodyweight 93.55kg

trained lats, rear delts, traps

workout
1 set pull downs
2 sets weighted pull ups
1 set t bar pull downs
2 sets machine lateral rows
3 sets barbell shrugs

strength gains
pull down 127kg 4 reps
t bar pull down 117kg 8 reps
barbell shrugs same, but since they were at end of my workout i was fatigued

pretty happy with todays results

todays diet

BREAKFAST: 3 cups nutri grain, litre skim milk
LUNCH: 2 wholegrain sandwiches with chicken breast in each
snack 1: wholegrain sandwich with smoked tuna, cup nutrigran
pre workout: scoop no xplode
post workout: musahi protein shake
snack 2: wholegrain sandwich with tuna in sprigwater, half cup wheat cereal
dinner: 3 cups cooked rice, 2 chicken breasts with breadcrumbs in wholemeal role
Before bed: scoop protein, 500ml skim milk

side effects so far
noticing more facial hair growth already (that was fast), begginging to get more acne on my face (particularly my chin, water retention is visible, my face is starting to moon up from the water  :Frown: 

owell

last night jabbed again, 300mg test cyp, 

friday is next pin, that day and every 3.5th day following will be 200mg test cyp,

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

hey man you re looking good keep up the hard work

great pics by the way hahaha

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

outa curiosity, whats your pct gonna look like?

how about on cycle support? adex, hcg , prolactin antoagonists....????

----------


## ranging1

> hey man you re looking good keep up the hard work
> 
> great pics by the way hahaha


lol thanks man, its only been 3 days but thanks for compliments on starting pics




> outa curiosity, whats your pct gonna look like?
> 
> how about on cycle support? adex, hcg, prolactin antoagonists....????


PCT gonna be clomid like my previous cycle

dont believe in using clomid and nolva together, just think its to much

plus previous cycle i only ran PCT for 3 weeks, i felt recovered after 2 n half pretty well and just felt the anti estrogens will killing my sex drive

i stopped using them and my sex drive returned and my weight stabalised, plus my strength returned once i discontinued them

not using HCG since after my last cycle i found my testies dropped back to full size within a week, i feel i recover well from cycles

adex not using since it suppresses gains, i figured if im gonna spend the money on gear i might aswell put up with the bloat since estrogen is very anabolic and raises IGF, strength and other anabolic hormones

plus water weight helps make lifting alot easier

as for prolactin agonists, have cabor on hand incase i feel any sides coming out, alwise not going to use it

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

well hcg is really has some positive benefits, its keeps your LH and FSH still functioning partially which really aids in the recover. dont let "feeling" great fool whats really going on in the inside. just a thought...

as for the adex or any other AI... adex in small dose on cycle doesnt hinder gains. sounds like you re not gyno prone so on cycle use doesnt seem necessary if you dont want it. BUT at the conclusion of your cycle your estrogen levels will still be above normal and need to be brought back down since your test levels (natural) will be low and estrogen will be high. also you dont want to have a rebound effect

the use of 1 or 2 SERMs like clomid and nolva can be argued aaaall day. some dont feel they need 2, some dont. clomid has show to be just as if not more effective in restoring LH and FSH. one thing nolva seems to do better is block estrogen from binding to the receptors, also studies have shown it to act similar to an AI

aromasin in your pct could really be beneficial to you. it will wipe out the excess estrogen as well as slightly help restoring FSH and LH. adex would help too but not with the hormone part. aromasin is a much better AI in pct

just a few things to think about bro

anyway happy liftin, grow like a weed!

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

My issue isn't really the use of tren for a second cycle. I'm a believer that it's gonna be harsh whether it's your 2 or 10 cycle. What's really out of order is the rush to cycle again. Bloodwork needs to be done at least 2 months after your pct compounds were stopped. The readings you got were not accurate IMO and you've jumped on tren and test. Clomid alone also doesn't make a pct. You should consider HCG and aromasin .

----------


## ranging1

> well hcg is really has some positive benefits, its keeps your LH and FSH still functioning partially which really aids in the recover. dont let "feeling" great fool whats really going on in the inside. just a thought...
> 
> as for the adex or any other AI... adex in small dose on cycle doesnt hinder gains. sounds like you re not gyno prone so on cycle use doesnt seem necessary if you dont want it. BUT at the conclusion of your cycle your estrogen levels will still be above normal and need to be brought back down since your test levels (natural) will be low and estrogen will be high. also you dont want to have a rebound effect
> 
> the use of 1 or 2 SERMs like clomid and nolva can be argued aaaall day. some dont feel they need 2, some dont. clomid has show to be just as if not more effective in restoring LH and FSH. one thing nolva seems to do better is block estrogen from binding to the receptors, also studies have shown it to act similar to an AI
> 
> aromasin in your pct could really be beneficial to you. it will wipe out the excess estrogen as well as slightly help restoring FSH and LH. adex would help too but not with the hormone part. aromasin is a much better AI in pct
> 
> just a few things to think about bro
> ...


yea am aware of HCG benefits, but thought id skip it, if i find i dotn recover well off this cycle ill have to reasses my future PCTS

aromasin i actually did want to get but couldnt find a source for it, so bumbed me out  :Frown: 

as for adex, im pretty sure anything that blocks estrogen reduces gains, since estrogen raises IGF, doen fair bit of reading on this board on the subject, 'Merc' i spoke to aswell and he seemed to beleiev aswell that adex suppressed gains even in low dosages

id say it a gamble or a 50/50 chance it suppresses gains, either way just thought i might aswell put up with the bloat and try get asmany gains as i could get





> My issue isn't really the use of tren for a second cycle. I'm a believer that it's gonna be harsh whether it's your 2 or 10 cycle. What's really out of order is the rush to cycle again. Bloodwork needs to be done at least 2 months after your pct compounds were stopped. The readings you got were not accurate IMO and you've jumped on tren and test. Clomid alone also doesn't make a pct. You should consider HCG and aromasin.


yea i know i rushed into this, but ive started this cycle so shall c how it goes

ill be getting blood work done ever 3 weeks on this cycle just to make sure nothing to bad goin on

----------


## ranging1

okay today's workout was AWESOME

trained biceps

was meant to train legs, but my right quad was still hurting from previous jab, so going to train legs tomorrow instead

body weight 94.3kg

workout
3 sets straight barbell curl
3 sets dumbbell preacher curls
1 set reverse grip curls

have a sore wrist lately so its preventing me from doing a lot of exercises

Strength gains
barbell curl 60kg 6 reps
dumbell preacher curl 25kg 7 reps

recovery so far feels pretty good, chest barely hurts from 2 days ago workout
traps from yesterdays workout feel great
lats and rear delts are a little sore but feeling good considering their workout volume

looking forward to legs tomorow

----------


## Monster87

Damn, seeing these updates is getting me stoked as hell for my cycle!  :Big Grin: 
Great to hear you're placing some emphasis on strength as well. All too often you get guys with 20" guns who can't even bench 315 lol. 
Anyways, keep up the updates, great job so far!!!

----------


## ranging1

lol hope it excites ya
yea i focus alot on strength, aswell as size
i wanna be big but same time like u said, i dont wanna be huge and weak as piss
its just embarressing when u go gym and ur a monster, and then u put on 80 or 90kg on the bench and struggle with it
wanna be BIG but strong
dw updates will be kept

----------


## boz

impressive keep us posted mate.

----------


## HustlerBrah

> impressive, keep us posted mate.


Please edit out the name boz.

----------


## ranging1

lol whos manni? byron?

----------


## ranging1

okay today was another GREAt workout

bodyweight 93.8kg

trained legs
4 sets squats
2 sets machine squats
1 set seated leg curl

today i reallt felt strong an energiized and pumped, can definetaly feel my gear has kicked in

Strength gains
squat 180kg 7 reps
machine squat was 185kg 9 reps, however this was my fifth set so i was pretty fatigued
seated leg curls didnt go to well because my quads injection site were sore from my last jab, so couldnt do seated leg curls properly

looking forward to tricpes and shoulders tomrow

----------


## big_k

> seated leg curls didnt go to well because my quads injection site were sore from my last jab, so couldnt do seated leg curls properly
> 
> looking forward to tricpes and shoulders tomrow


do you think a lying leg curl would of been a good exercise instead?

We got similar stats, so I'm excited to see what Tren will do to you.  :AaGreen22:  since I am considering using tren in about 8 months. And also comparing and contrasting our lifts. Keep it up bro!


Also do you usually keep the volume on the lower side? Correct me if I'm wrong looks like a lower volume, higher intensity type of routine, or at least on the lower end of volume.


Oh and lastly, are you gonna run an AI at all, or only when you see signs of gyno? I Hate moonface  :Madd:

----------


## tbjake34

I will be following this because im running tren my next cycle.. Good luck bro im sure the tren is gunna kick ur ass!

----------


## ranging1

> do you think a lying leg curl would of been a good exercise instead?
> 
> We got similar stats, so I'm excited to see what Tren will do to you.  since I am considering using tren in about 8 months. And also comparing and contrasting our lifts. Keep it up bro!
> 
> 
> Also do you usually keep the volume on the lower side? Correct me if I'm wrong looks like a lower volume, higher intensity type of routine, or at least on the lower end of volume.
> 
> 
> Oh and lastly, are you gonna run an AI at all, or only when you see signs of gyno? I Hate moonface


i use to do leg curl but i maxed out my gyms lying leg curl machine so i have to use the seated one since it goes up to 147, lying leg curl only goes up to 96  :Frown: 

my volume is actually ALOT more then what i usually run, i rarely ever do so many sets just because i find i gain much better strength and size keeping my volume low and of course intensity high, now that im running tren ive added 1 or 2 more sets then normal, but its still relatively lower then what most people i c do

however this level of volume seems to work really well for me, and i dont c the point in risking overtraining when my volume seems to give me great results already

why risk something thats working for something ur not sure about IMO

and no im not running an AI since they suppress gains, some people think they dont but i believe they do, and from alot of research its pretty clear they do, estrogen is anabolic , estrogen still raises IGF and improves strength, so id rather reap the benefits of it then risk suppressing its benefits all becuase i cant handle the bloat




> I will be following this because im running tren my next cycle.. Good luck bro im sure the tren is gunna kick ur ass!


lol thanks mate, hoping the same

ANYWAYS today was another great workout

trained shoulders, triceps

bodyweight 94.4kg

workout
2 sets dumbbell shoulder press
1 set behind the neck press
2 sets machine lateral raises
3 sets dumbell hammer grip skull crushers
2 sets straight bar skull crushers
2 sets tricep press downs

^^ might have done a little to much for my triceps IMO but shall c how recovery goes

Strength gains
dumbell shoulder press is back up to 46kg 6 reps  :Smilie: 
behind the neck press was 92kg, not my best but it was after my dumbell shoulder press
machine lateral raises were 129kg, 8 reps machine is maxxed out so im putting plates ontop, the machine seems to be almost breaking lol
dumbell hammer grips were 25kg, 9 reps
tricep press downs were 67kg 7 reps

SIDE EFFECTS
water retention is becoming more visible, moon face is becoming worse, im getting continuous hot flushes and feel really warm all the time, no sleeping issues yet however my dreams are becoming really really weird

DIET ATM, im not going into details, i know how to diet
breakfast: 110 carbs/ 50 protein/ 5 fat
Lunch: 80 carbs/ 45 protein/ 5 fat
snack 1: 40 carbs/40 protein/ 5 fat
snack 2: 40 carbs/40 protein/ 5 fat
Preworkout: 20 carbs
post workout: 40 carbs/40 protein/ 2 fat
dinner: approx 120 carbs/ 60 protein/ 15 fat
before bed: 15 carbs/ 30 protein/ 2 fat

TOTALS carbs 445/ protein 305/ fat 40

im going to increase my calories starting tomorow prob by 300 n c how thats goes, atm i just dont feel im eating enough, prob increase my fat and carb intakes since fat definetaly lacking

----------


## t-gunz

> lol whos manni? byron?



both guys are jerks muhahaha

----------


## ranging1

> both guys are jerks muhahaha


lol ur a gay sydneyian


anyways today was another GREAT workout

trained inner back, rear delts, abs

bodyweight 94.6kg

workout
3 sets dumbell rows
2 sets lateral machine rows
superset of 40 lying leg raises, 40 double crunches, 40 hanging leg raises, 30 crunches with legs raised

Strength gains
dumbell rows 67.5kg 5 reps
lateral machine row 105kg 5 reps

happy with todays progress

triceps from yesterdays workout dont hurt as much as i thought they would  :Smilie: 

little soreness but im sure a bigger dinner tonight, and a big protein shake before bed should take care of that

SUMMARY

1 week through cycle

bodyweight 94.6kg+.8kg 

Strengths

decline bench press: 140kg, 4 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 129kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =215kg, 6 reps
sqaut: 180kg 7 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 80kg 10reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 155kg, 6 reps
Lat pull down 127kg 5 reps
barbell shrugs: 175kg, 13 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 65kg, 5 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 450kg, 15 reps
leg curls 96kg 20 reps <- again machine maxed out
close grip bench press: 105kg, 8 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 11 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
incline dumbell press 52kg, 8 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 60kg, 7 reps
dumbell chest press: 55kg, 9 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 46kg, 6 reps
machine lateral row 105kg, 6 reps
skull crushers 65kg, 6 reps

strength gains

----------


## ranging1

okay today was another great workout

bodyweight 95.4kg, up 1.8kgs so far,

today trained biceps

workout
1 set barbell curls
1 set dumbell preacher curls
4 sets v bar cable curl
1 set preacher curls

workout was little messy today because my right arms wrist is really hurting when i curl so think ill be doing more machine and cable work (v bars, preacher machines etc) for awhile till its recovers, im sure my heavy back workouts will stimulate my arms enough

Strength gains
barbell curl 60kg, 9 reps
dumbell preacher curl 25kg, 10 reps
v bar cable curl 60kg, 6 reps

Recovery abilities
triceps a little sore from 2 days ago workout, but do feel really good considering workout volume, back feels good as new from yesterdays workout, only rear delts are a little sore, all other muscles feel great

Side effects
getting alot of water retention now, have a moonish face, body looks very watery and puffy and smooth, dont mind though since it does make me appear bigger, just less defined, body hair growth is thicker and faster, starting to get more pimples erhhh....  :Frown: , 

diet atm (grams)
breakfast: 100 carbs, 45 protein, 5 fat
snack: 30 carbs, 35 protein, 4 fat
Lunch: 100 carbs, 45 protein, 9 fat
pre workout: 15 carbs
post workout: 40 carbs, 45 protein, 2 fat
snack 2: 50 carbs, 40 protein, 5 fat
snack 3: 30 carbs, 30 protein, 4 fat
Dinner: 120-150 carbs, 50 protein, 15 fat<- dinner is always big in my family so have to deal with it
Before bed: 30 protein, 15 carbs, 2 fat

totals 460 carbs, 285 protein, 46 fat

tonight i might up my calorie intake by another 200-300 just to help improve arm recovery

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Could you describe the weird dreams? Everyone seems to get them but no one ever explains. Thanks

----------


## ranging1

> Could you describe the weird dreams? Everyone seems to get them but no one ever explains. Thanks


weird as in out of the ordinary, just dreams ud never had before

this is an example of one so far

in my dream i was trying to run over a good mate of mine with a car, and another person who i hate, i dreamed was rich and successful

----------


## HustlerBrah

> weird as in out of the ordinary, just dreams ud never had before
> 
> this is an example of one so far
> 
> in my dream i was trying to run over a good mate of mine with a car, and another person who i hate, i dreamed was rich and successful


was i driving?

----------


## ranging1

> was i driving?


LMFAO not you hustler, u were eating tandoori chicken wings

ANYWAYS, today was another good workout

trained chest

Workout
1 set decline bench press
3 sets flat bench press
1 set decline press dropseted with flat bench
2 sets incline bench press
1 set machine chest press

Strength gains

flat bench 125kg, 6 reps
decline same  :Frown: 
incline bench press 120kg, 6 reps


RECOVERY
after yesterdays biceps workout i feel like their good as new already  :Smilie: 

SIDE EFFECTS
bloat is getting really bad, but owell
hair growth all over body is much worse but owell


today at my gym one of the trainers who work there randomly walked up to me and goes 'how was your front load?'

didn't know what to say lol, owell, least i know theres people in my area who use this forum now

----------


## HEFTY-express

today at my gym one of the trainers who work there randomly walked up to me and goes 'how was your front load?'

didn't know what to say lol, owell, least i know theres people in my area who use this forum now[/QUOTE]


hahahah this be me :Wink/Grin:

----------


## HEFTY-express

> LMFAO not you hustler, u were eating tandoori chicken wings
> 
> ANYWAYS, today was another good workout
> 
> trained chest
> 
> Workout
> 1 set decline bench press
> 3 sets flat bench press
> ...


hahahah this be me

----------


## ranging1

> today at my gym one of the trainers who work there randomly walked up to me and goes 'how was your front load?'
> 
> didn't know what to say lol, owell, least i know theres people in my area who use this forum now



hahahah this be me :Wink/Grin: [/QUOTE]

lmfao u know its u smarty pants

----------


## ranging1

today was another good workout

bodyweight 95.6kg

trained, lats, rear delts, traps

workout
1 set lat pull down
2 sets weighted pull ups
1 set t bar pull downs
3 sets barbell shrugs
2 sets lateral machine rows (upright machine barbell row)

Strength gains
weighted pull ups bodyweight +25kg for 8 reps
barbell shrugs 180kg, 8 reps, YES!!!! 4 plates each side  :Smilie: 
lateral machine rows 105kg 10 reps

as for lat pull downs and t bar pull downs i think im going to stop doing this since i just dont find them effective, that and im struggling to pull down the stack of 127kg, when i only weigh 95, makes life pretty hard

Recovery
chest today from yesterdays workout is a little sore, btu feels pretty good
all other muscles feel great

Side effects
water retention is really really bad, body hair growth is getting worse, oily skin is starting and is annoying, im also begining to get headaches randomly, always happens when i first start training, the harder i push the more it hurts, its really weird and painful

----------


## HEFTY-express

thats the tren man.. push through that lol

----------


## dec11

did i read right tht ur doin 195kgs stiff leg d'lift??!!!!!

----------


## BJJ

Good Luck

----------


## ranging1

> thats the tren man.. push through that lol


yea dw, hitting the advil and nurofen to get rid of it lol




> did i read right tht ur doin 195kgs stiff leg d'lift??!!!!!


yea u read right, can actually do more though  :Smilie: 




> Good Luck


thanks mate appreciate it

----------


## ranging1

okay today was another good workout

trained quads, hamstirngs, glutes, lower back, calves

bodyweight 95.5kg

workout
4 sets squats (arse to the grass)
2 sets machine squat
2 sets seated leg curls
2 sets leg crushers
3 sets calve raises using 45 degree leg press

Strength gains
squat 183kg 7 reps
calve raises using 45 degree leg press 485kg, 9 reps

side effects
water bloat is pretty bad now, but going to deal with it, face looks like the moon, body hair and facial hair growth is worse, oily skin is bad, one or 2 acne spots (nothing to worry about), headaches are mild and not as bad

Revovery
from yesterdays workout lats are little sore, traps feel little sore, rear delts are great, chest feels little sore but almost good, rest my body feels great

atm my shoulders are really hurting coz i had to jab in both 1ml 2 days ago, unfortunally mate who jabbed me didnt realise needle had to go all way in so it leaked alot and then i had to rejab the same shoulders

so ended up jabbing each shoulder twice

first needle jabs were 25 5/8s, but since i realised mate wasnt very clear on what to do i just used 21s that were 1 and 1/4 inch, which hurt lol

----------


## ranging1

okay today was pretty good day

bodyweight 95.8kg

trained triceps and front and middle delts, abdominals

workout
2 sets dumbell shoulder press
1 set behind the neck press
1 set machine shoulder press
3 sets hammer grip dumbell skull crushers
2 sets v bar tricep press downs
1 set skull crushers drop seted with hammer grip dumbell skull crushers

superset
40 crunches, 30 lying leg raises, 30 crunches with legs raised, 30 double crunches, 30 45 degree decline sit ups, 20 hanging leg raises

Strength gains
dumbell shoulder press 46kg, 7 reps
machine shoulder press 86kg, 6 reps
tricep press downs 67kg 8 reps

*decided today to change my cycle to just testerone alone*

going to up my test to 800mg a week and dropping the tren , save it for another time

----------


## dec11

> yea dw, hitting the advil and nurofen to get rid of it lol
> 
> 
> 
> *yea u read right, can actually do more though* 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate appreciate it


 thts a fookin big stiff leg for your body weight, i take it thts from the floor? u must have powerlifting behind you? i dont go higher than 150kgs on em and max out normal deads at 270. good goin dude!!

----------


## ranging1

> thts a fookin big stiff leg for your body weight, i take it thts from the floor? u must have powerlifting behind you? i dont go higher than 150kgs on em and max out normal deads at 270. good goin dude!!


yea course its from the floor, is der anywhere else u can do them from?

naaa dont do any powerlifting, just genetically strong glutes and lower back, always had good leg genetics

ay but 270kg deadlift is still pretty good, just goes to show genetics

----------


## ranging1

ok today was alright workout, still not then best

bodyweight 96kg

trained inner back, rear delts, 

workout
alternating sets between
3 sets dumbell rows
3 sets lateral machine rows

then 1 set cable machine rows

Strength gains
dumbell rows same  :Frown:  grrrrrr not happy
machine lateral rows 110kg 6 reps

not the best strength gains, owell next week ill make sure i get better

last week
bodyweight 94.6kg+.8kg 

Strengths
flat bench 120kg 6 reps
decline bench press: 140kg, 4 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 129kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =215kg, 6 reps
sqaut: 180kg 7 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 80kg 10reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 155kg, 6 reps
Lat pull down 127kg 5 reps
barbell shrugs: 175kg, 13 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 65kg, 5 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 450kg, 15 reps
leg curls 96kg 20 reps <- again machine maxed out
seated leg curl: 137, 11 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
incline dumbell press 52kg, 8 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 60kg, 7 reps
dumbell chest press: 55kg, 9 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 46kg, 6 reps
machine lateral row 105kg, 6 reps
skull crushers 65kg, 6 reps

end week 2
bodyweight 96kg +1.8kg 

Strengths
flat bench: 125kg 6 reps
decline bench press: 140kg, 4 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 130kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =215kg, 6 reps
sqaut: 183kg 7 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 80kg 10reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 155kg, 6 reps
Lat pull down 127kg 5 reps
barbell shrugs: 180kg, 8 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 65kg, 5 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 485kg, 8 reps
leg curls 96kg 20 reps <- again machine maxed out
seated leg curl: 137, 11 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
incline dumbell press 52kg, 8 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 60kg, 9 reps
dumbell chest press: 55kg, 9 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 46kg, 7 reps
machine lateral row 110kg, 6 reps
skull crushers 65kg, 6 reps

----------


## dec11

> *yea course its from the floor, is der anywhere else u can do them from?*
> 
> naaa dont do any powerlifting, just genetically strong glutes and lower back, always had good leg genetics
> 
> ay but 270kg deadlift is still pretty good, just goes to show genetics


 alot use lockouts frm the power rack to assist deadlift finishing phase

----------


## ranging1

> alot use lockouts frm the power rack to assist deadlift finishing phase


ooo coool, never tried that or seen it, might try it one day as something new

----------


## ranging1

okay today trained biceps

boduweight 96kg

workout
3 sets standing one arm dumbell curls
2 sets straight barbell curls
2 sets hammer curls
2 sets concentration curls

today decided to do large amount of volume becuase i wanted to see my recovery abilities since my back feels good as new from yesterdays workout and my triceps/shoulders feel good as new aswell, also up my calories today by 300 extra to help make recovery better

strength gains
one arm dumbell curl standing 25kg 6 reps

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Do you lock your legs when doing stiff leg DL's? That is a hell of a lot of weight for 10 reps for Stiff Leg!!!! I mean most people can't DL 429lbs doing regular DL's let alone stiff dead's.......Just curious to know your form......

----------


## Monster87

His deadlift he says is 230kg for 8 reps, which is absolutely insane. That's 507 for 8, so his max would be well over 600! Pretty damn impressive bro...

----------


## dec11

> ooo coool, never tried that or seen it, might try it one day as something new


yeah, really helps with plateaus in dlifts, thts final few inches to lock out is the most difficult phase of the lift andwhat wins or loses comps

----------


## ranging1

> Do you lock your legs when doing stiff leg DL's? That is a hell of a lot of weight for 10 reps for Stiff Leg!!!! I mean most people can't DL 429lbs doing regular DL's let alone stiff dead's.......Just curious to know your form......


yes knees are locked, usually its just the first rep their a little bent in order to get the bar off the ground, rest of the time their locked




> His deadlift he says is 230kg for 8 reps, which is absolutely insane. That's 507 for 8, so his max would be well over 600! Pretty damn impressive bro...


thanks mate, dunno if max would be 600, never really tried doing 1 rep maxes




> yeah, really helps with plateaus in dlifts, thts final few inches to lock out is the most difficult phase of the lift andwhat wins or loses comps


cool, might give it a try sometime

----------


## F4iGuy

Your deadlift makes my deadlift sad. Nice numbers.

----------


## ranging1

> Your deadlift makes my deadlift sad. Nice numbers.


^^^ serious? thought most people on this forum had much bigger deadlifts?


anyways today was GREAT

bodyweight 96kg

trained chest
workout
3 sets bench press
1 set incline dumbells
1 set incline barbell press
2 sets decline press
2 sets machine chest press

Strength gains
flat bench 130kg 6 reps
incline dumbell press 55kg each arm 5 reps

decline press i suffered since my left shoulder seems to be playing up, so making decline pressing hard

side effects
only side effect atm seems to be bloat, moon face, some oily skin and one or 2 acne spots

Recovery
is insane, trained bicep yesterday with 9 sets and today they feel GREAT so think i might stick to high volume for awhile now since i seem to be able to recover so easily

----------


## bjpennnn

good luck with the cycle man

----------


## ranging1

> good luck with the cycle man


thanks mate


anyways today was another awesome workout

trained lats, rear delts traps

bodyweight 96.6kg

Workout
2 set pull ups
2 sets fixed pull down
3 sets machine lateral rows
3 sets barbell shrugs

Strength gains
pull ups 8 reps +30kg added
machine lateral rows 117kg 6 reps
barbell shrugs 180kg 12 reps

----------


## stevey_6t9

You excited op to staunch around the uni bar when you go back? haha. You down melb uni?

----------


## ranging1

> You excited op to staunch around the uni bar when you go back? haha. You down melb uni?


lol hahahahaah hell yea

though i go to la trobe uni in bundoora  :Smilie:

----------


## ranging1

okay today was another GREAT workout

bodyweight 96kg

trained legs and calves

workout
4 sets squats
3 sets machine squats
2 sets one legged kneeling leg curl
3 sets calve raises using 45 degree leg press
2 sets leg crushers

Strength gains 
squat 185kg, 6 reps BOOOO YEAAAAAAA  :Smilie: 
machine squat 215kg 8 reps
calve raises using 45 degree leg press 500kg 7 reps  :Smilie: 
one legged kneeling leg curl 50kg 10 reps

REALLY glad with today results considering i was feeling pretty wrecked and tiered before i worked out

DIET ATM approx
Breakfast: cereal with skim milk (45 protein, 130 carbs, 6 fat)
Lunch: (45 protein, 105 carbs, 9 fat)
pre workout: 1-2 scoops no xpode (12 carbs)
Postworkout: gatorade, whey protein shake ( 45 protein, 40 carbs, 2 fat)
Snack 1: protein shake, up and go shake (45 protein, 60 carbs, 5 fat)
Snack 2: same as snack 1, (45 protein, 60 carbs, 5 fat)
Dinner: diced chicken breast in indian curry and lime and cocanut rice: (50-60 protein, 130 carbs, 20 fat)
Before bed: skim milk with half scoop casein protein (15 carbs, 30 protein, 2 fat)

Totals: Protein 305, Carbs 450, Fat 50

----------


## Monster87

You are a BEAST!!! 
Here's a formula I use to calculate my 1RM, it's always within 10 lbs: 1+(.033*# reps) * weight. So, your deadlift would be: 1+(0.264)*507=640 lbs! 
And I thought I was strong lol...

----------


## ranging1

> You are a BEAST!!! 
> Here's a formula I use to calculate my 1RM, it's always within 10 lbs: 1+(.033*# reps) * weight. So, your deadlift would be: 1+(0.264)*507=640 lbs! 
> And I thought I was strong lol...


thanks mate, appreciate it
cool formula, mght use that few times to see my other lifts

anyways today i trained shoulders and triceps


bodyweight 97.2kg, however alot of water retention so this could explain the weight gain

workout
2 sets dumbell press
2 sets machine shoulder press
2 sets machine lateral raises

superset with 3 minutes rest between each of
3 sets dumbell lying skull crushers (hammer grip)
2 sets straight bar cable press downs
2 sets v bar cable press downs

Strength gains
machine lateral raises 132kg, 6 reps
machine shoulder press 95kg 8 reps

tricep didnt gain any strength but not fusse becuase they were trained hard on chest day and last week i didnt train them hard enough, this week im sure ive stunted some growth

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Did you come off tren and raise the test?

----------


## bigmark91

looking good bro!

----------


## ranging1

> Did you come off tren and raise the test?


yes, i dropped the tren and raised my test to 800mg weekly




> looking good bro!


THANKS MATE, nice to c a melbournian

----------


## ranging1

okay today was an upseting day

trained inner back, rear delts, biceps

Workout
2 set dumbell rows
2 sets machine lateral rows
1 set cable row

3 sets one arm dumbell curls
3 sets hammer grip curls
3 sets concentration curls
1 set ez bar curl

Strength gains
lateral rows 117kg 7 reps

thats it  :Frown: 

definetaly putting on size, but my strength doesnt seem to be increasing as fast as id like  :Frown: 

did ALOT of volume on my biceps today to test my recovery abilitiies, 

gonna increase my calories today by about 700 above maintaince to try compensate for large amount of volume on my biceps today

unfortunatly tomorow i have a dance event all day and wont be able to eat properly, and will be consuming alcohol  :Frown: 

havent drank alcohol in 6 months, and im really upset that i wont be able to eat properly at the event

i guess ima have to eat unhealthy for one day just to make sure i get some calories in, i doubt they will sell tuna and lean chcicken breast at the event, most likely itll be hot dogs etc  :Frown: 

as for the alcohol gonna have to put up with one day of it

----------


## Alex Rodriguez

i have one thing to critique i think considering ur on cycle u should be doing considerably more then 50 sets a week, cuz one of the real big things steroids does is help u recover quicker, u should prolly do like 75 sets or something

----------


## ranging1

> i have one thing to critique i think considering ur on cycle u should be doing considerably more then 50 sets a week, cuz one of the real big things steroids does is help u recover quicker, u should prolly do like 75 sets or something


yea maybe, however my last cycle i used lower volume and still gained very well

ive been uping my volume slowly according to how i recover atm

atm my volume looks like this

chest 9 sets
lats 4 sets
inner back 4 sets
traps 3 sets
calves 3 sets
legs 7 compund sets, 4 isolation sets
front shoulder 4 sets
middle delt 3 sets
rear delt 3 sets
tricep 7 sets (might bump this up to 8)

biceps ANYTHING, 9 sets atm since i just cant seem to get them growing

im pretty happy with my volume atm

only bodyparts im strugging with atm is 'inner back' since my biceps tend to give way before it does

rear delts coming along slowly,

triceps again slowly

everything else is great, so i dont really wanna change the volume since its working well for them

as i said biceps are the major issue atm, since der screwing up my inner back workouts

----------


## stevey_6t9

yeh this is weird as. i tried doing low volume like this and my body just didnt respond.

----------


## Alex Rodriguez

> yea maybe, however my last cycle i used lower volume and still gained very well
> 
> ive been uping my volume slowly according to how i recover atm
> 
> atm my volume looks like this
> 
> chest 9 sets
> lats 4 sets
> inner back 4 sets
> ...


true true u r gaining good but i have a gut feeling if ur on cycle, u could handle 100-120 set per week especially since ur body already probably has a very good recovery period naturally since ur very strong, and especially since ur on cycle u do that, and u could very easily experience some truly magical freakish gains, like be benching 460 at the end of the cycle i think the whole hoopla belief that over "overtraining is real easy to do" is a lil out of control

----------


## bigmark91

> yes, i dropped the tren and raised my test to 800mg weekly
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MATE, nice to c a melbournian


where you train?

----------


## ranging1

> where you train?


caroline springs, yaselfs?

----------


## ranging1

okay well today was hard day and tiering

yesterday had stereosonic dance event so im pretty wrecked since i havent slept in 2 days and yesterday i pretty much ate nothing, lukily at the end of it i was able to buy a protein shake from a servo lol

anyways today i trained chest

wasnt the best workout since i was completely drained and fried, tomorow ill be bak on track

workout
2 sets bench press
2 sets incline dumbell presses
3 sets decline bench
2 set incline machine chest press
1 drop set machine bench press (upright position)

Strength gains
incline dumbell press 55kg, 6 reps
flat bench 132kg 3 reps

pretty happy with that considering how wrecked i was

----------


## terraj

> okay well today was hard day and tiering
> 
> yesterday had stereosonic dance event so im pretty wrecked since i havent slept in 2 days and yesterday i pretty much ate nothing, lukily at the end of it i was able to buy a protein shake from a servo lol
> 
> anyways today i trained chest
> 
> wasnt the best workout since i was completely drained and fried, tomorow ill be bak on track
> 
> workout
> ...


Lol, your raving on the juice. Your a nutter....but looking solid!

----------


## ranging1

> Lol, your raving on the juice. Your a nutter....but looking solid!


lol well its the only time i really go out on juice so try make the most of it


anyways today was a GREAT day

bodyweight 97.2kg

trained lats, rear delts, traps

workout
superset of: (with 3 minutes rest between)
1 set pull ups
1 set fixed pull down
1 set pull ups
1 set fixed pull down

then
2 sets machine lateral rows
1 set cable delt pull
3 sets barbell shrugs
2 sets fixed stiff arm rear delt flys

Strength gains
pull ups same but since im 2kg heavier ive clearly gotten stronger
fixed pull down 157kg 6 reps
machine lateral rows same
barbell shrugs 182kg 12 reps
stiff arm rear delts 89kg 10 reps

really happy with todays results  :Smilie:  gonna make sure i eat heaps today

----------


## ranging1

Summary of last week results

end week 2
bodyweight 96kg +1.8kg 

Strengths
flat bench: 125kg 6 reps
stiff arm rear delts flys: 83kg 10 reps
decline bench press: 140kg, 4 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 130kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =215kg, 6 reps
sqaut: 183kg 7 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 80kg 10reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 155kg, 6 reps
Lat pull down 127kg 5 reps
barbell shrugs: 180kg, 8 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 65kg, 5 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 485kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 92kg 8 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 11 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
incline dumbell press 52kg, 8 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 60kg, 9 reps
dumbell chest press: 55kg, 9 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 46kg, 7 reps
machine lateral row 110kg, 6 reps
skull crushers 65kg, 6 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight for 8 reps +30kg added
one legged kneeling leg curl: 45kg 10 reps

end week 3
bodyweight 97.2kg +3kg 

Strengths
flat bench: 132kg 3 reps
decline bench press: 140kg, 4 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys: 89kg 10 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 132kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =215kg, 8 reps
sqaut: 185kg 7 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 80kg 10reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 155kg, 6 reps
Lat pull down 127kg 5 reps
barbell shrugs: 182kg, 12 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 65kg, 5 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 500kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 95kg 10 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 11 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
incline dumbell press 55kg, 6 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 60kg, 9 reps
dumbell chest press: 55kg, 9 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 46kg, 7 reps
machine lateral row: 117kg, 6 reps
skull crushers 65kg, 6 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight for 8 reps +30kg added
one legged kneeling leg curl: 50kg 10 reps

Happy with those results, im starting to feel my test is really kicking in now

----------


## stevey_6t9

haha i loved stereo

----------


## Monster87

Lovin the updates bro, keep em coming  :Smilie:

----------


## ranging1

> haha i loved stereo


lol mad u go? was absolutly awesome i thought, loved axwell and chicane, thought deadmouse was abit dissapointing, still rocked it




> Lovin the updates bro, keep em coming


np mate


Anyways today was another good day

trained biceps

bodyweight 98.1kg, looking very watery now and puffy, loosing alot of definition, can barely c my bicep and tricep split anymore

i was meant to train legs today but was feeling pretty tiered from yesterdays workout, and didnt wanna ruin my leg workout coz i was tiered, so thought id play it safe and train biceps since der the easiest and der my lagging bodyparts

Workout
4 sets barbell curl
3 sets hammer grip dumbell curl
2 sets arnold curls
1 sets hammer grip arnold curls

Strength gains

barbell curl 60kg, 7 reps, good form, nice and slow

not the best strength but considering biceps are my weakest bodypart im happy with that

im definetly putting on size around my arms

today gonna eat 800 calories above maintaince to help compensate for the heavy bicep workout and improve recovery, i really need to get my arms up to par so gonna eat alot today

approx 4300 calories

----------


## ranging1

okay today was another GREAT workout

trained, quads, glutes, lower back, hamstrings, calves, inner legs

bodyweight 97.5kg

Workout
4 sets squats
2 sets machine squat
1 set 45 degree leg press
2 set one legged kneeling leg curls
3 sets calve raises using 45 degree leg press
2 sets leg crushers (inner leg, thighs machine)
2 sets of 1 legged leg extensions

Strength gains
squat arse to the grass 185kg, 4 reps
machine squat 220kg 12 reps
45 degree leg press was 680kg 12 reps, but since this was my 7th set on leg i was pretty happy with that
one legged kneeeling leg curl 52.5kg 12 reps
leg crushers up also but not important to me
calve raises using 45 degree leg press 510kg 7 reps

im pretty happy with today results, 

only issues im having atm is my girlfriend just went to the philopines for 5 weeks, so now ive got no sex life for 5 weeks, and my test is really starting to kick in now, so im horny as hell, i wake up in the morning just thinking about what i wanna do to her, and i have to go dry

omg its killing me

ive increased my calories today sinc eleg day i beleiev is the hardest so im going to need alot of calories, 

as for recovery, my bodys is recovering GREAT, only thing im dissapointed about atm is my back isnt recovering the best from 2 days ago workout, its still SORE as HELL

hoping this extra day of calories will help it out

as for my biceps, they feel almost good as new from yesterdays 10 set workout, which is amazing

looking forward to training shoulders and tricep tomorow

as for my diet this is what my diet looked like yesterday, it was also MY BROTHERS BIRTHDAY so family went out for dinner and lunch

breakfast: cereal, skim milk, tin tuna tomato flavour
lunch: footlong subway, double chicken skinless chicken breast meat, lots of sweet onion sauce
snack 1: 2 up n go shakes, 2 tins tuna
pre workout: 2 scoops no xplode
post workout: 2 gatorades, whey protein shake
snack 2: 2 up n go shakes, small tub yogurt, 
Dinner: 2 meals, 1:large bowl penne bolagnaise with meatballs, 2: sirlion steak with 3 large potatoes
Before bed: glass skim milk, half scoop whey protein

cbf doing maths, but der appox 280 protein, 550 carbs, 80 fat

----------


## stevey_6t9

yeah iw ent up here in syd. Fuk it was good on pingas the whole day. Whats ur PCT for this like?? U runnin an AI or HCG ?

----------


## ranging1

> yeah iw ent up here in syd. Fuk it was good on pingas the whole day. Whats ur PCT for this like?? U runnin an AI or HCG?


heard their were alot of sniffer dogs in sydney? we got lucky and their wasnt any, so we flew the whole day


my PCT is just nolvadex , 4 weeks like my first cycle

naaa im not running any AI atm, so im bloated like crazy

no HCG either since my first cycle i found my testies dropped back down within the first week

i wont be doing PCT though till about week 15 or 16, after my 10 week cycle im gonna bridge on 250mg test for 5 weeks so i can enjoy the summer more and not have to deal with PCT, plus my misses gets back from overseas then and i wanna enjoy sometime with her and not have erection problems becuase of PCT,

plan on doing PCT when i go back to uni in febuary

----------


## stevey_6t9

yeh tons of dogs. just hid em in a water balloon in our mouths. Your pretty crazy with your bridging, I wudnt have the balls. U mite need somefin else more then nolva for PCT.

----------


## ranging1

> yeh tons of dogs. just hid em in a water balloon in our mouths. Your pretty crazy with your bridging, I wudnt have the balls. U mite need somefin else more then nolva for PCT.


lol OMG thats smart, ima try that out next time to save me the stress of getting caught

naaa bridging be simple, its only for a few weeks anways, den ill do PCT

yea i agree i might need more but ill c how i go at the time

----------


## stevey_6t9

> lol OMG thats smart, ima try that out next time to save me the stress of getting caught
> 
> naaa bridging be simple, its only for a few weeks anways, den ill do PCT
> 
> yea i agree i might need more but ill c how i go at the time


yeah its a good idea. n if u get caught u can just swallow them. supposely they dont digest in your stomach so u wont die if u got heeps. Im suprised you melbournian underbelly people didnt know about that lol.

----------


## ctemkg

Keep up with the updates. Its great following your progress.

This is probably a silly question, but please clarify the "front loaded both esters" comment. I am not sure what that is.

----------


## OH REALLY

im following this post

----------


## ranging1

> yeah its a good idea. n if u get caught u can just swallow them. supposely they dont digest in your stomach so u wont die if u got heeps. Im suprised you melbournian underbelly people didnt know about that lol.


lol we usually just cut open a role on underarm and place then in their, and just stick the role on back together

but might try ur idea for summerdays




> Keep up with the updates. Its great following your progress.
> 
> This is probably a silly question, but please clarify the "front loaded both esters" comment. I am not sure what that is.


lol nps mate, frontloading is just doubling ur dosage sdo theirs no wait time for ur testerone to kick in

however i didnt frontload properly, and their has been about a 3 week delay for the test to kick in, which still isnt bad, and i increased the test dosage from 400mg to 800mg at end of week 2, so ive still got 2-3 more weeks before the test peaks




> im following this post


glad to hear, makes me feel its worth keeping a log

ANYWAYS today was anothr great workout

i trained shoulders, and triceps

Bodyweight 97.6kg

Workout
1 set dumbell shoulder press
1 set machine shoulder press
1 set dumbell shoulder press
1 set machine shoulder press
2 sets machine lateral raises
5 sets ez bar lying skull cruhsers
2 sets hammer grip dumbell skull crushers
2 sets cable press downs

Strength gains

machine shoulder press: 105kg, 8 reps
dumbell shoulder press 46kg, 8 reps
machine lateral raises 135kg 8 reps
skull crushers 68kg, 7 reps

REALLY happy with todays results  :Smilie:

----------


## ranging1

today was another AWESOME WORKOUT

trained inner back, rear delts

bodyweight 98.4kg, lookng very watery now

Workout
3 sets dumbell rows
2 sets stiff arm rear delt flys

Strength gains
dumbell rows 67.5kg 6 reps YESSSSSSSSSSSSS  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
stiff arm rear delt flys 93kg, 5 reps

My test is definetaly kicking in, i have so much energy and aggression in the gym

i absolutaly destroyed my dumbell rows today

really happy with todays results

looking forward to training biceps and calves tomrow

----------


## stevey_6t9

> today was another AWESOME WORKOUT
> 
> trained inner back, rear delts
> 
> bodyweight 98.4kg, lookng very watery now
> 
> Workout
> 3 sets dumbell rows
> 2 sets stiff arm rear delt flys
> ...


dam u roid muncher lol. Ur lucky ur gym have massive dumbells too.

----------


## ranging1

> dam u roid muncher lol. Ur lucky ur gym have massive dumbells too.


lol i know yea

actually my gym just got new dumbells today

they only use to go up to 50kg

last night they got in 50-70kg dumbells finally

only shit thing is dey only got sets of 50kg, 55kg, 60kg, 65kg, and 70kg

so they didnt get the 52s, 57s, 62s, 67s, 

which makes life abit difficult since its abit hard to jump from 60kg dumebells to 65kg dumbells

----------


## ranging1

okay today was another GREAT workout

bodyweight 98.6kg, looking very watery still

TRAINED BICEPS

workout
3 sets barbell curls
3 set one arm hammer dumbell curls
2 sets one arm arnold curls
2 sets one arm arnold curl with hammer grip

Strength gains
barbell curl 60kg 9 reps

----------


## ranging1

today i trained chest

was a GREAT workout

workout
3 sets flat bench
2 sets decline bench
1 set incline bench
2 sets incline dumbell press
3 sets machine chest press

not going into details but im sumaarise this weeks results for everyone instead and you can pick out the gains in strength and size

end week 3 (last week)
bodyweight 97.2kg +3kg 

Strengths
flat bench: 132kg 3 reps
decline bench press: 140kg, 4 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys: 89kg 10 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 132kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =215kg, 8 reps
sqaut: 185kg 7 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 80kg 10reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 155kg, 6 reps
Lat pull down 127kg 5 reps
barbell shrugs: 182kg, 12 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 65kg, 5 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 500kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 95kg 10 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 11 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
incline dumbell press 55kg, 6 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 60kg, 9 reps
dumbell chest press: 55kg, 9 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 46kg, 7 reps
machine lateral row: 117kg, 6 reps
skull crushers 65kg, 6 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight for 8 reps +30kg added
one legged kneeling leg curl: 50kg 10 reps


end week 4
bodyweight 98.5kg +4.3kg 

Strengths
flat bench: 132kg 6 reps
decline bench press: 140kg, 4 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys: 93kg 6 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 135kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =220kg, 10 reps
sqaut: 186kg 7 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 80kg 10reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 155kg, 6 reps
Lat pull down 127kg 5 reps
barbell shrugs: 182kg, 12 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 67.5kg, 6 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 510kg, 7 reps
machine shoulder press: 105kg 7 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
incline dumbell press 55kg, 7 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 60kg, 10 reps
dumbell chest press: 55kg, 9 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 46kg, 8 reps
machine lateral row: 117kg, 6 reps
skull crushers 68kg, 6 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight for 8 reps +30kg added
one legged kneeling leg curl: 52.5kg 10 reps

happy with this weeks results

----------


## Monster87

When you gonna post some new pics?

----------


## ranging1

> When you gonna post some new pics?


since u asked for them

ill prob post up a few 2morow night for ya, ill take them tomrow night aswell

got a new phone with 8 megpixel camera, so pictures are no issue

----------


## ranging1

okay today was another GREAT workout

bodyweight 99kg, looking very watery but dont mind

trained lats, traps, rear delts

workout
1 set pull ups, added weight drop setted
1 set fixed pull down
1 set pull ups with added weight drop setted
1 set fixed pull down drop setted
3 set barbell shrugs, 1 was drop setted
2 sets stiff arm rear delt machine, 1 drop setted

Strength gains
fixed pull down 155kg, 8 reps
pull ups same, bodyweight +25kg 8 reps, but since im heavier i have gotten stronger
barbell shrugs 190kg 7 reps YEAAAAAAAAA  :Smilie: 
stiff arm rear delt machine 95kg 6 reps

really happy with todays results, looking forward to tomorows leg workout

heres just a few pics

sorry for low quality, if your not happy i can post up some more

----------


## stevey_6t9

> okay today was another GREAT workout
> 
> bodyweight 99kg, looking very watery but dont mind
> 
> trained lats, traps, rear delts
> 
> workout
> 1 set pull ups, added weight drop setted
> 1 set fixed pull down
> ...


looking good bro, im not seeing to much bloat either. glad to see u took sum pics wif ur pants onthis time lol

----------


## ranging1

> looking good bro, im not seeing to much bloat either. glad to see u took sum pics wif ur pants onthis time lol


lol serious im bloated like crazy, ive got a moon face and all

ive lost heaps of definition in my arms and everything, but the bloat does help me look bigger

when i finish my cycle ill take final photos so u cna see me without bloat

----------


## BJJ

> looking good bro, *im not seeing to much bloat either*. glad to see u took sum pics wif ur pants onthis time lol


...x2

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## urbanbody

When are you posting new pics? good job

----------


## ranging1

> Great log. Your shoulders are looking massive.
> 
> If you are having bloating issues, 50 mg per day of winstrol will take care of that problem, I think it would be a great addition to your cycle, especially since you dropped the tren.


thanks mate, i was thinking of extening my cycle from 12 to 14 weeks and adding in winstrol in the last 4 weeks to give me a better appearance

but ill see how i go, atm this cycle is still planned for 12 weeks




> When are you posting new pics? good job


lol i just did post picutes, have a look 5 posts earlier

but6 if your asking when am i posting again, prob another 2-3 weeks

----------


## ranging1

okay today another great day

bodyweight 99.5kg, looking even more watery

trained biceps

workout
3 sets ez barbell curl
3 sets one arm dumbell hammer curls
2 sets arnold curls
1 set hammer grip arnold curls
1 set straight barbell curl

Strength gains

barbell curl 62kg 7 reps

----------


## ranging1

okay today was another GREAT workout

bodyweight 99.8kg

trained shoulders, triceps

i was meant to train legs but i found that when i train rear delts i place alot of pressure on my triceps, so i wanted to change my routine around so mt rear delt day isnt after my tricep day, so i swapped my leg day around with my tricep day


workout
2 sets dumbell shoulder press
2 sets machine shoulder press
3 sets machine lateral raises
4 sets skull crushers with ez bar
2 sets lying hammer grip dumbell skull crushers
2 sets skull crushers with straight bar

Strength gains
dumbell shoulder pres 48kg 4 reps
machine shoulder press 115kg 7 reps
skull crushers with ez bar 69kg 7 reps
machine lateral raises 140kg 8 reps

Happy with todays results

looking forward to legs tomorow  :Smilie:

----------


## stevey_6t9

quickly drink 200ml of water. breakin the hundred mark is awesome

----------


## ranging1

> quickly drink 200ml of water. breakin the hundred mark is awesome


LMFAO naaa i dont like being so heavy, specially when i can see how much water im carrying from the bloat

anyways today i trained legs, claves

AND OMG!!!!!!!!!!!  :7up: 

greatest workout of my life, strength gain were unbelievable 

bodyweight 99.9kg

workout
4 sets squats, last 2 sets drop setted
3 sets machine squat
2 sets one legged kneeling leg curls
3 sets calve raises using 45 degree leg press
2 sets thigh crushers

Strength gains
squat 195kg 7 reps 
machine squat 240kg 7 reps
one legged kneeling leg curls 55kg 12 reps
calve raises using 45 degree leg press 520kg 8 reps

thigh crushers were up but dont really care since der a fat chicks exercise lol

so happy with todays results, cant wait to train inner back and rear delts tomorow

gonna make sure i hit 4000 calories today so i dont waste todays workout

----------


## boz

> lol whos manni? byron?


BAHAHAHAH going off mate doing us aussies proud.

----------


## boz

> both guys are jerks muhahaha


 :Haha:   :Haha:

----------


## ranging1

posting few extra photos since people wanted them

me at 100kg, soz no leg pics, got no descent mirrors

----------


## ranging1

and more

----------


## ranging1

double post

----------


## ranging1

okay today was another AWESOME workout

trained rear delts, middle back, abdominals, hand grip

bodyweight 100.1kg

workout
3 sets one arm dumbell rows
2 sets bent over rows
1 set stiff arm rear delt machine
2 sets one arm cable rear delt extensions
3 sets standing barbell holds

Strength gains
dumbell row 67.5kg 8 reps
bent over rows 100kg 10 reps
stiff arm rear delt machine 93kg 7 reps
rear delt cable extensions 15kg 12 reps
standing barbell holds from rack 220kg 20 seconds

happy with todays results  :Smilie:

----------


## ranging1

okay today trained biceps

bodyweight 100.2kg

workout
3 sets barbell curls
3 sets dumbell preacher curls
2 sets straight barbell curls
1 set hammer dumbell curls

strength gains
barbell curl 63kg 6 reps

looking forward to chest tomorow

tomorows goal is 140kg flat bench,  :Smilie:

----------


## ranging1

todays workout was AWESOME

bodyweight 100.1kg

trained chest

workout
3 sets flat bench
2 sets decline bench
1 set incline dumbell press
2 sets incline bench
3 sets upright machine bench

Strength gains
flat bench 140kg 5 reps  :Smilie:  YESSSSSSS  :Smilie: 
incline dumbell press 57.5kg 4 reps


my left shoulder is starting to play up when i bench press now

always seems to give way whenever the bar comes down and just touches my chest, dont know what ive done but hopefully it recovers by next weeks chest workout

----------


## ranging1

end week 4
bodyweight 98.5kg +4.3kg 

Strengths
flat bench: 132kg 6 reps
decline bench press: 140kg, 4 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys: 93kg 6 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 135kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =220kg, 10 reps
sqaut: 186kg 7 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 80kg 10reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 155kg, 6 reps
Lat pull down 127kg 5 reps
barbell shrugs: 182kg, 12 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 67.5kg, 6 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 510kg, 7 reps
machine shoulder press: 105kg 7 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
incline dumbell press 55kg, 7 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 60kg, 10 reps
dumbell chest press: 55kg, 9 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 46kg, 8 reps
machine lateral row: 117kg, 6 reps
skull crushers 68kg, 6 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight for 8 reps +30kg added
one legged kneeling leg curl: 52.5kg 10 reps


end week 5
bodyweight 100.2kg +5.9kg 

Strengths
flat bench: 140kg 5 reps
decline bench press: 140kg, 4 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys: 95kg 6 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 140kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =240kg, 10 reps
sqaut: 195kg 7 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 80kg 10reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 155kg, 8 reps
Lat pull down 127kg 5 reps
barbell shrugs: 190kg, 7 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 67.5kg, 8 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 520kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 115kg 7 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
incline dumbell press 55kg, 7 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 63kg, 6 reps
dumbell chest press: 60kg, 9 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 48kg, 4 reps
machine lateral row: 117kg, 6 reps
skull crushers 69kg, 7 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight (100.1kg) for 8 reps +30kg added
one legged kneeling leg curl: 55kg 10 reps

one progress pic

----------


## ranging1

another great workout today

bodyweight 100.7kg

trained lats, rear delts, traps

workout
1 set pull ups with added weight
1 set fixed pull down
1 set pull ups drop setted
1 set fixed pull down drop setted
2 sets one arm cable rear delt extensions 
3 sets barbell shrugs
2 sets standing barbell holds

Strength gains
fixed pull down 157kg 7 reps
pulls ups with added weight bodyweight 100.7+30kg
barbell shrugs 192kg 7 reps
one arm rear delt cable extensions 17.5kg 10 reps

Recovery
chest feels a little sore from yesterdays wrokout but it is recovering amazingly fast
triceps still a little sore,

Side effects
water retention is becoming more visible now, and worsening, moon face is annoying
body hair growth is much faster
oily skin has lessened compared to what it use to be

starting to get REALLY BAD lower back pumps when i train now, their worse then the 40mg dbol lower back pumps i got on my first cycle, i can barely walk when i get them, i have to lie down in the middle of the gym to help relieve them

starting to get 1 or 2 pimples on the face, maybe 1 or 2 on my back but nothing noticable

diet atm looks like this
Breakfast: 750ml skim milk, 3 cups cereal, 1 big glass juice, 1 low fat milk shake
Lunch: 2 cups cooked rice, glass juice, 2 tins tuna
Pre workout: scoop no xplode
post workout: whey protein shake, bottle gatorade
snack 1: half box whole grain rice crasker, chicken breast, 2 slices fat free cheese
snack 2: same as snack 1
Dinner: 2 1/2 cups cooked rice, 2 steaks, 1 bread role
Before bed: glass skim milk with scoop of casein protein

----------


## Hate Being Small

ur making some nice gains bro

----------


## ranging1

> ur making some nice gains bro


thanks man, glad to see people are actually reading this read, alot though read and dont comment  :Hmmmm: , owell 

personaly their a little slower then i would like but im getting their slowly

anyways today trained shoulders, triceps

bodywieght 100.9kg, looking more watery and bloated though

workout
1 set dumbell shoulder press
2 sets machine shoulder press
1 set barbell shoulder press to front
3 set machine lateral raises
3 sets close grip bench press
3 dropsets close grip bench press
2 set dumbell hammer grip skull crushers
2 sets interior rotating cuff cable pulls


Strength gains
dumbell shoulder press 48kg 6 reps each arm
machine shoulder press 120kg 7 reps
barbell shoulder press to front 85kg 6 reps
machine lateral raises 145kg, 8 reps
close grip bench press 110kg 7 reps

pretty Happy with todays results, my dumbell shoulder press is the only thing bugging me coz it is going up so slowly

owell patience, hoping to hit 50kg for 8 reps by end of my cycle, fingers crossed

----------


## stevey_6t9

no wonder ur bloated manni u drink like 2litres of stuff for breakie lol

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

You are starting to grow now man. Are you taking anything for the bloat? BTW are you sure you are not a powerlifter? Most of your lifts are just not common. What I'm trying to say is you are very strong even when you factor in 800mg of test.

----------


## beatango2008

so what is your weight in lbs?

----------


## ranging1

> no wonder ur bloated manni u drink like 2litres of stuff for breakie lol


lmfao so true, but it makes getting down close to 4000 calories easy




> You are starting to grow now man. Are you taking anything for the bloat? BTW are you sure you are not a powerlifter? Most of your lifts are just not common. What I'm trying to say is you are very strong even when you factor in 800mg of test.


yea the test i kicking in now so the growth is realy starting, no im not taking anything for the bloat so right now i really do look VERY smooth, its upseting coz ive lost all my definition

lol im sure im not a powerlifter, i just use my strength gains as an indicator of whether im growing or not

but thanks for complement, i really enjoy being strong, its sort of an addiction, just makes me feel good lifting real heavy weights




> so what is your weight in lbs?


220 pounds, but id say confidently 10 pounds is water lol

----------


## ranging1

okay today trained biceps

bodyweight 100.2kg, so ive lost weight  :Frown:  not happy to im gonna increase my calories abit sinc ei do feel under my water retention i am loosing bodyfat, which isnt my goal, so gonna up the calories

anyways today i trained biceps

workout
1 set barbell curls
5 sets dumbell preacher curls
2 sets ez bar curls


Strength gains
barbell curl 65kg 4 reps, not happy with that so gonna destory more calories lol

----------


## ranging1

okay today was absolute AWESOME workout again

bodyweight 100.7kg

trained legs

workout
3 sets squats
1 dropset of squats
3 drop sets machine squats
2 sets one legged kneeing leg curls

was gonna train calves but i was completely wrecked after training legs

Strength gains
squat 220kg 4 reps yeaaaaaaaa  :Smilie:  so ive passed my goal for legs
machine squat 250kg 8 reps
oner legged kneeling leg curl 60 kg 7 reps

VERY HAPPY with todays results

----------


## Monster87

Congrats on all the progress bro, how many weeks do you have left?
I'd also appreciate it if you posted a video of your deadlifts!!

----------


## ranging1

> Congrats on all the progress bro, how many weeks do you have left?
> I'd also appreciate it if you posted a video of your deadlifts!!


i have 4-6 weeks left, ive havent planeed when to end my cycle just yet

atm its 10 weeks, but if im still gaining good ill extend it to 12

ill have to see about the deadlift, i can do it but i only go to an average joes gym so im gonna look like abit of a wanker infront of everyone recording myself lift

but if i have a quiet day at the gym i might try sneak a video in without anyone seeing  :Smilie:

----------


## Monster87

> i have 4-6 weeks left, ive havent planeed when to end my cycle just yet
> 
> atm its 10 weeks, but if im still gaining good ill extend it to 12
> 
> ill have to see about the deadlift, i can do it but i only go to an average joes gym so im gonna look like abit of a wanker infront of everyone recording myself lift
> 
> but if i have a quiet day at the gym i might try sneak a video in without anyone seeing


LOL it's cool bro, I believe you  :Wink/Grin: . Looking swole in the pics, nice improvements no doubt  :Smilie: . Keep us posted.

----------


## ranging1

> LOL it's cool bro, I believe you . Looking swole in the pics, nice improvements no doubt . Keep us posted.


thanks mate cheers

anyways todays christmas, so merry christmas everyone

rest day since im with family all day, shall try to stick to my diet much as possible :Aajack:

----------


## HustlerBrah

:Welcome:

----------


## ranging1

> 


love you baby cakes mwah ahahahahaha

----------


## ranging1

BOOOO YEA today was awesome

bodyweight 102kg

was meant to train inner back but felt like traiing chest a day early

will train my whole back 2morow instead

anyways todays workout
3 sets flat bench drop setted
1 set one arm dumbell rows, < only did this to see if i wanted to train inner back aswell, but didnt feel like it
1 set incline dumbell press
2 sets flat dumbell press
2 sets incline bench press
1 set decline bench press
2 sets upright bench press


Strength gains

160kg bench press 2 reps and 150kg 5 reps YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA
flat dumbell press 62kg 6 reps
one arm dumbell row 70kg 5 reps

REALLY happy with todays results, i guess yesterdays christmas food gave me alot of calories for growth, though i still made sure i got my 280 grams protein yesterday lol

looking forward to back tomrow

LEGS are really sore from two days agos leg workout, hoping they get better faster

----------


## t-gunz

nice work sweet heart :Smilie:

----------


## lestat88

definitely some inspiration, nice work

----------


## stpete

Keep up the good work bro.

----------


## Yashp

Honestly, one guy to another, you're experiencing very rapid recovery-times, and yet you fail to exceed your nomal workout load? Please, proceed with something one'd call extreme. You seem to me like a guy with what the majority would call giftet skills, something I'd call reachable skills for someone with his/hers goals scaled into something doable; anyway, you should according to me, start doing a lot more volumen on the excercises: 
3 x DB flat 
3 x Inc. DB
3 x Dips
3 x Flyes
3 x floorpress
3 x Pushdowns
4 x dropset in chest-excercise in whatever you want in.

----------


## ranging1

> nice work sweet heart


thanks gawguz, have to thank you for the hand  :Smilie: 




> definitely some inspiration, nice work


thanks mate




> Keep up the good work bro.


hell yea  :Smilie:  cheers




> Honestly, one guy to another, you're experiencing very rapid recovery-times, and yet you fail to exceed your nomal workout load? Please, proceed with something one'd call extreme. You seem to me like a guy with what the majority would call giftet skills, something I'd call reachable skills for someone with his/hers goals scaled into something doable; anyway, you should according to me, start doing a lot more volumen on the excercises: 
> 3 x DB flat 
> 3 x Inc. DB
> 3 x Dips
> 3 x Flyes
> 3 x floorpress
> 3 x Pushdowns
> 4 x dropset in chest-excercise in whatever you want in.


22 sets? ummm even if i am recovering really fast why would i risk overtraining with that type of workout?

i mean ive added 30 pounds to my bench in the last week, even if i could gain a little better with more volume, 30 pounds is still impressive, and atleast i know im not overtraining

why risk trying something like your workout when my gains are already absolutaly great?

u might be right, but if my level of volume is working great for me i dont think i need to go double the volume becuase I COULD grow better, im growing great atm, so i dont think ill increase my volume as of yet

next week ill try 13 sets and see how i go, and increase my volume slowly depending on my recovery abilities

----------


## ranging1

okay today was another GREAT workout

bodyweight 101.2kg

trained back, rear delts, traps

workout
2 sets pull ups with added weight
2 sets dumbell rows
2 dropsets fixed pull downs
3 sets bent over rows
1 set one arm rear delt cable extensions
2 sets barbelll shrugs
2 sets stiff arm rear delt fly
2 sets barbell shrugs

Strength gains
one arm dumbell row 70kg 6 reps
pull ups bodyweight bodyweight (101.2kg) +30kg added
fixed pull down 157kg 9 reps
bent over rows 110kg 10 reps
barbell shrugs 195kg 5 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys 105kg 7 reps


REALLY happy with todays results

here is a summary of the last weeks increases

end week 5
bodyweight 100.2kg +5.9kg 

Strengths
flat bench: 140kg 5 reps
decline bench press: 140kg, 4 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys: 95kg 6 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 140kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =240kg, 10 reps
sqaut: 195kg 7 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 80kg 10reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 155kg, 8 reps
Lat pull down 127kg 5 reps
barbell shrugs: 190kg 7 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 67.5kg, 8 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 520kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 115kg 7 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
incline dumbell press 55kg, 7 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 63kg, 6 reps
dumbell chest press: 60kg, 9 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 48kg, 4 reps
machine lateral row: 117kg, 6 reps
skull crushers 69kg, 7 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight (100.1kg) for 8 reps +30kg added
one legged kneeling leg curl: 55kg 10 reps


end week 6 (current)
bodyweight 101.2kg +6.9kg 

Strengths
flat bench: 160kg 2 reps
decline bench press: 150kg, 4 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys: 105kg 7 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 145kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =250kg, 10 reps
sqaut: 220kg 4 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 85kg 10reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 157kg, 8 reps
Lat pull down 127kg 5 reps
barbell shrugs: 195kg, 5 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 70kg, 6 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 530kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 120kg 7 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
incline dumbell press 57.5kg, 7 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 65kg, 4 reps
dumbell chest press: 62.5kg, 9 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 48kg, 6 reps
machine lateral row: 117kg, 6 reps
skull crushers 69kg, 7 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight (101.2kg) for 8 reps +30kg added
one legged kneeling leg curl: 60kg 7 reps

VERY HAPPY with this weeks results

----------


## boz

pfft i eat pieces of shit like u for breakfast ..

Yes i eat pieces of shit

----------


## ranging1

> pfft i eat pieces of shit like u for breakfast ..
> 
> Yes i eat pieces of shit


no u watch to much happy gilmore

----------


## ranging1

today was another awesome workout

bodyweight 101.7kg

trained triceps, shoulders

was meant to train biceps but my wrists are starting to play up again so didnt train them

workout
1 sets dumbell preacher curls
2 sets dumbell shoulder press
1 set machine shoulder press
1 set barbell shoulder press to chest
1 set machine lateral raises
3 dropsets upright rows
3 sets close grip bench press
3 drop sets close grip bench press
2 sets (hammer grip) lying dumbell skull crushers

Strength gains
dumbell shoulder press each arm 50kg 4 reps BOOOO YEA  :Smilie: 
barbell shoulder press to chest 90kg 7 reps
machine shoulder press 130kg 5 reps
upright rows 70kg 9 reps
close grip bench press 120kg 6 reps

very happy with todays results  :Smilie:

----------


## ranging1

today was a pretty good day

bodyweight 102.2kg

yesterday i was meant to train, but ended up going away with mates the night before to the beach campling, boating, fishing etc, and then didnt get home till 8pm last night and i hadnt slept in 2 days, so i decided not to train and have a rest day

i still kept my diet in good shape while i was away though

today i trained legs, calves

workout
4 sets squats
3 sets machine squat
2 sets one legged kneeling leg curl
3 sets calve raises using 45 degree leg press

i tried doing good morning but i cant seem to be able to stop the bar from rolling forward onto my neck when i bend down, and since its 130kg it really fukin hurts

workout was difficult coz im really sunburnt, so the bar and machine pads really hurt against my sunburn, plus one or 2 big acne pimples ive got on my back

IM ALSO GETTING REALLY BAD LOWER BACK PUMPS, their alot worse then what i use to get off 40mg of dbol , they make dbol back pumps look like fluffy clouds

i spent almost 10 minutes lying down between a set of squats at the gym today becuase i couldnt stand my lower back pump was that bad

WATER BLOAT is also getting really bad now, my face is looking ridiculous its that moon shaped, im scared to go out at night now coz my face looks so rounded, my overall body is also bloated like crazy, ive lost all definition around a layer of water, i do look bigger but not liking the water

ANYWAYS I STILL GOT STRONGER

strength gains

squat 220kg 7 reps
machine squat 260kg 7 reps
one legged kneeling leg curls 65kg 7 reps
calve raises using 45 degree leg press 535kg 9 reps

tomrow ill be traing inner back and biceps if my wrist is feeling better

new years eve is 2morow night, so dont know whether to drink or not since im going away with mates again

plus new years day i have a dance event where i most likely wont get to eat anything, and end up drinking alcohol amongst other substances

so i dont really wanna get sloshed new years eve since new years day im already going to get sloshed and not get to eat properly  :Frown: 

ill see how things go, at this rate next 2-3 days arent looking to good

----------


## KnowHope

Damn man! Really inspirational thread! You gotta watch out pal, you are going to have metallurgists coming to excavate the diamonds you call forearms! Impressive!

Keep up all the good work, and keep the posts coming.

----------


## Stevin85

I have also been getting an incredible lower back pump when I train. It happens when I train my bi's and on leg day. 

I also seem to get a huge pump when I train calves or run on my Tibilas Anterior (think that's it's name, the muscle on the front of my shin)

I'm on week 9 of a 10 week Dbol , Test E cycle. 

Great progress to date!

----------


## ranging1

> Damn man! Really inspirational thread! You gotta watch out pal, you are going to have metallurgists coming to excavate the diamonds you call forearms! Impressive!
> 
> Keep up all the good work, and keep the posts coming.


lmfao ahah thanks man appreciate it




> I have also been getting an incredible lower back pump when I train. It happens when I train my bi's and on leg day. 
> 
> I also seem to get a huge pump when I train calves or run on my Tibilas Anterior (think that's it's name, the muscle on the front of my shin)
> 
> I'm on week 9 of a 10 week Dbol , Test E cycle. 
> 
> Great progress to date!


yea but im only on test lol, and the back pumps are worse then what i got on 40mg dbol

owell ill maanage and train hard lol

ANYWAYS today was another awesome workout

bodyweight 101.6kg

unfortunatly i didnt realise my gym closed early, so when i got their the speaker came on and said closing in 20mins

so i did half my workout and finished the rest at home

I ALSO TRIED USING A SUPPLEMENT CALLED JACKED TODAY, and omg hated it, it gave me the worst shakes and tingles all over my body and couldnt stop sweating, definetaly not using it again

today i trained inner back, rear delts, biceps

workout
3 sets bent over rows
3 sets stiff arm rear delt flys

then at home
6 sets one arm dumbell preacher curls

Strength gains
stiff arm rear delt flys 112kg 8 reps
bent over rows 115kg 8 reps

one arm preacher curls were 55pounds 7 reps, its in pounds coz my dumbell weight set at home is in pounds

HAppy with today results

bring on the new years

----------


## doworkson2049

subbed great log so far bro

----------


## HustlerBrah

u didnt like jack3d?

fcuk you then , your a dog

your a sh-it mate

----------


## ranging1

> subbed great log so far bro


thanks mate




> u didnt like jack3d?
> 
> fcuk you then , your a dog
> 
> your a sh-it mate


im soo sorry, i only sent u photo of my girlfriends tits, and in return i get ur cock on my phone

fukin dirty ****  :Bbiwin:

----------


## ranging1

thought id post up some more progress pics since people always seem to wanna see pics rather then read a LOG lol

but thats f.e, im exact same lol

hope you notice some difference

----------


## darkcrayz

> u didnt like jack3d?
> 
> fcuk you then , your a dog
> 
> your a sh-it mate


got some jack3d today, ****ing amazing.

----------


## ArmedHammerd

nice work bro

----------


## ranging1

> nice work bro


thanks mate

anyways havent worked out in last 2 days

new years day had rave party, was able to still get in 180 grams protein and about 300 carbs throughout the day betwween breakfast, lunch and midnight snacks, and 4am snack since i couldnt sleep all night from my disco supplements lol

and today since i havent slept in 2 days i just kept my diet constant and recovered, brains not really working atm, i tried going gym but when i went to bench press my muslces just gave in instantly, did 2 sets of bench and gave up n went home and ate

2morow ill be back into it, chest it is

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> thanks mate
> 
> anyways havent worked out in last 2 days
> 
> new years day had rave party, was able to still get in 180 grams protein and about 300 carbs throughout the day betwween breakfast, lunch and midnight snacks, and 4am snack since i couldnt sleep all night from my disco supplements lol: 
> 
> and today since i havent slept in 2 days i just kept my diet constant and recovered, brains not really working atm, i tried going gym but when i went to bench press my muslces just gave in instantly, did 2 sets of bench and gave up n went home and ate
> 
> 2morow ill be back into it, chest it is


Get back to the gym and lift those heavy ass weights!!!!!!

----------


## ranging1

> got some jack3d today, ****ing amazing.


lol serious? i hate it, my body got tingles and ichy on it, felt like my skin was gettin bitten my thousands of insects, really weird and iritating




> Get back to the gym and lift those heavy ass weights!!!!!!


lmfao dw im back into it, and so are the calories

anyways today i trained chest

bodyweight 99.2kg, OUCH BIG DROP IN WEIGHT

workout
3 sets flat bench
3 sets dumbell press
2 sets incline bench press
1 set decline bench press
3 sets upright machine press
1 set dumbell presses

Strength gains
bench press was SAME  :Frown: 
dumbell press each arm 65kg 3 reps

MY LEFT SHOULDER is playing up when i do decline movements, or flat bench, it just seems to be giving in when i get close to my chest, and is preventing me from pushing hard, so ive been trying to do more machine and incline work to avoid hurting and straining it more, hopefully it recovers

my Knees are starting to hurt when i squat, not from the actual squating itself but when i have to step back from the rack with the weight on my back its straining my knees, and their really getting sore

next cycle i might consider 200mg deca to help with my joints im thinking


summry of last week

end week 6 
bodyweight 101.2kg +6.9kg 

Strengths
flat bench: 160kg 2 reps
decline bench press: 150kg, 4 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys: 105kg 7 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 145kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =250kg, 10 reps
sqaut: 220kg 4 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 85kg 10reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 157kg, 8 reps
Lat pull down 127kg 5 reps
barbell shrugs: 195kg, 5 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
bent over rows: 110kg 6 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 70kg, 6 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 530kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 120kg 7 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
incline dumbell press 57.5kg, 7 reps
close grip bench press: 115kg 6 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 65kg, 4 reps
dumbell chest press: 62.5kg, 9 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 48kg, 6 reps
machine lateral row: 117kg, 6 reps
skull crushers 69kg, 7 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight (101.2kg) for 8 reps +30kg added
one legged kneeling leg curl: 60kg 7 reps
upright rows 60kg 9 reps

end week 7 (current)
bodyweight 99.2kg +4.9kg 

Strengths
flat bench: 160kg 2 reps
decline bench press: 150kg, 4 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys: 112kg 7 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 145kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =260kg, 7 reps
sqaut: 220kg 7 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 90kg 7 reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 157kg, 8 reps
Lat pull down 127kg 5 reps
barbell shrugs: 195kg, 5 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
bent over rows: 115kg 8 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 70kg, 6 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 535kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 130kg 5 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
incline dumbell press 57.5kg, 7 reps
close grip bench press: 120kg 5 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 65kg, 4 reps
dumbell chest press: 65kg, 3 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 50kg, 4 reps
machine lateral row: 117kg, 6 reps
skull crushers 69kg, 7 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight (101.2kg) for 8 reps +30kg added
one legged kneeling leg curl: 65kg 7 reps
upright rows: 70kg 9 reps

MILDLY HAPPY with this weeks results, definetaly know that the past week having 3 days off, eating alot less, and not being able to train have hindering some possible gains but ill manage i think, this week im back on track


SIDE EFFECTS ATM
water bloat is much more prominant, really hating it
few acne spots but their less then before
skin isnt oily like it use to be which is a bonus
back pumps arent as bad anymore

anyways looking forward to training back and traps tomorow

----------


## ranging1

okay today was another great workout

bodyweight 100.7kg, back up again  :Smilie: 

trained lats, rear delts, abs, traps

workout
2 sets pull ups with added weight
1 set fixed pull down
1 set v bar pull ups with added weight
2 sets stiff arm rear delt flys
1 set lateral rows
4 sets barbell shrugs
1 set lat pull down

superset of
20 hanging pikes
40 crunches
10 hanging leg pikes
30 lying leg raises
20 hanging leg raises
30 double crunches
30 decline sit ups with 15kg added weight


Strength gains
pull ups bodyweight (100.7) + added 35kg, 6 reps
lat pull down 138kg 5 reps
fixed pull down 157kg 9 reps
machine lateral row 127kg 4 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys: 117kg 4 reps
barbell shrugs 195kg 6 reps

pretty happy with todays results  :Smilie:   :7up: 

looking forward to shoulders and tricep tomrow 

although my tricep hurt from my chest workout yesterday  : 1106:

----------


## KnowHope

Keep it up homie. Whatever you do, don't hurt yourself. Seems like your side effects are going down for the most part which is awesome.

Keep up the good work!

----------


## ranging1

> Keep it up homie. Whatever you do, don't hurt yourself. Seems like your side effects are going down for the most part which is awesome.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


thanks mate

im starting to feel it in my body, alot of joints and strains so definetaly going to take it easy after this cycle

anyways today i trained shoulder, triceps

bodyweight 102.2kg

my shoulder were still hurting from my chest workout so probably wasnt the best day to train them but owell

workout
2 sets dumbell shoulder press drop setted
1 set machine shoulder press drop setted
1 set barbell shoulder press to chest drop setted
3 sets upright rows
1 sets machine lateral raises
4 sets close grip bench press drop setted
2 sets lying barbell skull crushers
2 sets hammer grip dumbell skull crushers

Strength gains
dumbell shoulder press each arm 52kg 5 reps
barbell shoulder press to front 100kg 3 reps
machine shoulder press 135kg 5 reps
upright rows 80kg 5 reps
close grip bench press 130kg 4 reps

VERY happy with todays reuslts, water bloat is getting worse again but dont mind

looking forward to legs tomorow  :Smilie:

----------


## Kibble

> lol serious? i hate it, my body got tingles and ichy on it, felt like my skin was gettin bitten my thousands of insects, really weird and iritating



That is the Beta-Alanine kicking in brother! It is a beautiful feeling!

Good to see that you are still growing strengthwise. Keep hittin those weights brother

----------


## ranging1

> That is the Beta-Alanine kicking in brother! It is a beautiful feeling!
> 
> Good to see that you are still growing strengthwise. Keep hittin those weights brother


lol whatever it is its horrible, just made me feel so weird, couldnt stop scratching myself

dw ima make those weights my bitch!!!!!!!!1

----------


## ranging1

2 progress pics of my arms atm, trying to get them to grow

might be putting abit of fat atm, not to sure, could be water weight still

----------


## Kibble

Awesome bicep peak. Big shoulders too. Keep it up bro

----------


## toobigforyou

lookin good bro, how much longer you have in the cycle?

----------


## ranging1

> Awesome bicep peak. Big shoulders too. Keep it up bro


thanks mate, trying to get arms going




> lookin good bro, how much longer you have in the cycle?


ive got 4-6 weeks left, ill end my cycle between their when i feel my gains are slowing

----------


## ranging1

okay today was an average workout

bodyweight 101.2kg

trained hamstrings, calves, abs, tried to train quads but faced issues

workout
1 set squats (failed due to knee starting to play up)
4 sets calve raises using 45 degree leg press
3 sets lying leg curls
1 set kneeling one legged curls
4 sets hanging leg pikes

okay today i was mean to train quads, etc but when i went to squat my leg knee starting playing up again, tried to squat down and my leg knee just starting wobbling and hurting, tried lowering the weight but still my knee hurt and i wasnt able to get any force out of it

so decided not to train quads

anyways the rest of my workout was fine, though i am a little upset that i couldnt train quads

Strength gains
one legged kneeling leg curls 67.5kg 8 reps (i cant fit any more weight on the machine for this exercise now  :Frown:  so going to have to find a new machine

calve raises using 45 degree leg press 545kg 8 reps

not really happy with today but owell, tomrorow i plan to make up for it HOPEFULLY

----------


## ranging1

okay today was an AWESOME WORKOUT

bodyweight 101.2kg

trained rear delts, inner back, abs

workout
3 sets bent over rows
1 set dumbell rows
2 sets machine lateral rows
2 sets machine rear delt rows (new exercise so thought id try it to give me something new)
3 sets of 25 hanging leg pikes

i was going to do machine stiff arm rear delt flys but my tricep are still sore today, and since the machine usually places alot of stimulation on ym tris i decided to skip it and save it for another day 

Strength gains
bent over rows 130kg 8 reps
machine lateral row 127kg 7 reps
dumbell row 70kg 9 reps (hand grip gave way before back did  :Frown:  )
machine upright rear delt rows 150kg 9 reps


REALLY HAPPY WITH TODAYS results

i felt good today coz i went back to university and all the girls i hadnt seen for neally 2 months are complimenting me on how much bigger and better im looking, and how hot it looks  :Smilie:  , so my motivation is definetaly kicking arse right now

looking forward to chest tomrow  :Smilie:

----------


## bjpennnn

i love how in all your pics you have the same tank top on, ya know even though you block out your face i would bet if someone knew you they would recognize the tank top lol. looking good man.

----------


## ranging1

> i love how in all your pics you have the same tank top on, ya know even though you block out your face i would bet if someone knew you they would recognize the tank top lol. looking good man.


lol i have 3 of them, since their my workout tops i usually take photos int hem since no other top shows asmuch skin

actually people in my gym who go on this forum figured out it was me that exact way lol

had like 20 people walk up to me at my gym so far say

'how are ya ranging1'

i jus smile and laugh

then i wonder what their doing on a steroid forum lol

----------


## stevey_6t9

summer seshion at uni ay? me thinks u failed a subject lol.

----------


## ranging1

> summer seshion at uni ay? me thinks u failed a subject lol.


lol naa actaully i got destinctions, and high distinctions in all my subjects 

im doing 2 of my subjects over summer coz im doing a double degree, so i do more subjects then most people, so im doing 2 subjects over summer so i dont have to do as many during the year

id have to do 12 subjects alwise, this way i only do 10, which is still 3 more then what everyone else is doing  :Frown:

----------


## ranging1

okay today was a GOOD AND BAD workout

bodyweight 101.2kg, looking very watery so think im going to up my calories to put more muscle weight on

trained chest

workout
2 sets flat bench
3 sets flat dumbell press
1 set incline dumbell press
2 sets incline bench
3 sets machine chest press
1 sets machine flys
1 set upright machines chest press

my shoulder is starting to play up when im benching, it really screwed up my workout today, i wasnt able bench properly

it seem whenever i lower the bar to just off my chest my shoulder gives in and i cant press the weight up, i know its not my front deltoid, it mainly tends to happen when i do decline press, and dips and it causes me not to be able to train
flat bench its also happening aswell on  :Frown: 

so today i tried to focus more on incline, dumbells and machine since they seem to take most the pressure off my shoulders

i was still able to incease my strength fairly effectively

Strength gains
incline bench press 130kg 6 reps
incline dumbell press 60kg 6 reps
flat dumbell press 67.5kg 4 reps
mchine chest press 150kg 7 reps

----------


## ranging1

today was an AWESOME workout

bodyweight 101.7kg

trained lats, traps, biceps

workout
2 drop sets weighted pull ups
2 drop sets weight pull ups with t bar
4 sets barbell shrugs
5 sets machine preacher curls

Strength gains
weighted pull ups bodyweight plus 35kg, 5 reps
weight pull ups using v bar bodyweight (101.7) +40kg added 5 reps
barbell shrugs 200kg 7 reps  :Smilie:  booo yea so hit another one of my pre cycle goals

i used mchine for biceps today since my wrist injury is preventing me from ding free weights
but not complaing i felt the bicep machine was real effective for a machine

anyways bicep preacher machine curled 73kg 7 rep, but since its a machine i dont really trust the weight lifted, but i found it an effective machine and definetaly will be using it again

ive also increased my caories by another 300 daily, felt it be a good idea to imrpve my recovery abilities and muscle gains

----------


## barnsy13

you pretty ripped man

----------


## ranging1

> you pretty ripped man


lol thanks man, good to know i still look fairly lean even with this massive bloat

----------


## ArenaLiftwarrior

great log. ill be following your diet/lift

----------


## danielmaco

I see you go to bell st fitness :Smilie:

----------


## ranging1

> great log. ill be following your diet/lift


thanks mate, good to know people are following




> I see you go to bell st fitness


lol naaa actually, i just bought the singlet from their coz it was $15
, and i ddint wanna pay $50 for a singlet like mine since its only half a singlet anyways

but everyone always asks me when i walk around do i go der, owell least creates conversation ahahaha

----------


## stevey_6t9

ranging1 also buys muscletech singlets and pretends he's sponsored by them lol

----------


## ranging1

> ranging1 also buys muscletech singlets and pretends he's sponsored by them lol


lmfao how did you know? hahaha

anyways today i trained shoulders, triceps

workout
1 set dumbell shoulder press
1 set barbell shoulder press to chest drop setted
2 sets machine shoulder press
3 sets upright rows drop setted
4 sets lying hammer dumbell extensions
4 sets one arm overhead dumbell extensions

reason for ym odd exercise selection is becuase my right wrist is completely fuked, and so is something in my shoulder still

i tried doing close grip bench press, incline close grips, and press downs and couldt get 1 rep my shoulders and wrist is that screwed, so im trying to avoid putting pressure on them for awhile in hope they recover  :Tear: 

anyways strength gains are summarised in this weeks progress

end week 7
bodyweight 99.2kg +4.9kg 

Strengths
flat bench: 160kg 2 reps
decline bench press: 150kg, 4 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys: 112kg 7 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 145kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =260kg, 7 reps
sqaut: 220kg 7 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 90kg 7 reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 157kg, 8 reps
Lat pull down 127kg 5 reps
barbell shrugs: 195kg, 5 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
bent over rows: 115kg 8 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 70kg, 6 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 535kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 130kg 5 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
incline dumbell press 57.5kg, 7 reps
close grip bench press: 120kg 5 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 65kg, 4 reps
dumbell chest press: 65kg, 3 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 50kg, 4 reps
machine lateral row: 117kg, 6 reps
skull crushers 69kg, 7 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight (101.2kg) for 8 reps +30kg added
one legged kneeling leg curl: 65kg 7 reps
upright rows: 70kg 9 reps

*end week 8 (current*)
bodyweight 101.2kg +6.9kg 

Strengths
flat bench: 160kg 2 reps
decline bench press: 150kg, 4 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys: 117kg 7 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 145kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =260kg, 7 reps
sqaut: 220kg 7 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 100kg 3 reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 157kg, 10 reps
Lat pull down: 138kg 6 reps
barbell shrugs: 200kg, 7 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
incline bench press:: 130kg 6 reps
bent over rows: 130kg 6 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 70kg, 9 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 545kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 140kg 4 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
incline dumbell press 60kg, 6 reps
close grip bench press: 130kg 4 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 65kg, 4 reps
dumbell chest press: 67.5kg, 5 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 52kg, 6reps
machine lateral row: 127kg, 8 reps
skull crushers 69kg, 7 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight (101.2kg) for 8 reps +35kg added
v bar pull ups: bodyweight (101.2) +40kg 5 reps
one legged kneeling leg curl: 67.5kg 6 reps
upright rows: 85kg 5 reps
machine upright rear delt rows : 150kg 9 reps

strength gains
new

pretty happy with this weeks results, a little dissapointed because i know i couldve gained more had my shoulder and wrists not screwing up, owell ill just try avoid them for next few weeks and hope they recover

----------


## ranging1

okay today was another pretty dam good day

bodyweight 102kg

was meant to train legs but since i dotn wanna place pressure on my sore knee or sprained right wrist i decided to work more on my:

trained lower back, glutes and hamstrings, biceps instead

workout
5 sets machine preacher curls
2 sets hammer curls
2 sets incline machine preacher curls
6 sets deadlifts
2 sets leg curls
3 sets standing barbell holds (handgrip exercise)

Strength gains
machine preacher curl 81kg 5 reps
deadlift 240kg 2 reps, (my handgrip gave way, alwise couldve done more grrrr)

INJURY I THINK

my right shoulder for the whole day today has been having random sharp pains run through it, ill just we casually walking around and sitting and all sudden theirs a sharp tingle and slight pain run through ti for a second, and then its gone

dont know what it is but can tell its definetaly gonna give me problems when i train chest

----------


## tappeast

GOOD JOB MAN!!! 

You have specifically peaked my interest in the pull-up routine have incorperated since you began and I have been following your progress there specifically as you have updated.

I am presently training for 1 arm pull-ups. Just walking up to the bar, grabbing it with one hand and pulling up. It is a feat of strength many cannot attain. I am getting closer and can do 1 arm holds now.....pulling up with 2 hands and letting go one hand and holding with the other, in that position without dropping.....its tough....my arm strength has grown significantly since I began a couple months ago. DB curling about 55lbs strict form to presently 70lbs with strict form.....my biceps and forearms are noticably bigger in the last couple months, to say the least, it has put size on my arms. no doubt.

This may help you in your training to help your arms catch up with those shoulders...you have made progress it looks like. But, you may want to consider doing some 45kg weighted "static holds" in various positions in the range of a a complete pull up. weighted holds for 10 to 30 seconds in each position has put me in a place of arm strength I havent been before....

just a thought for you...in addition of course, to your progress for the rest of your body.


again, AWESOME GAINS THROUGHOUT!!! keep it up!

----------


## ranging1

> GOOD JOB MAN!!! 
> 
> You have specifically peaked my interest in the pull-up routine have incorperated since you began and I have been following your progress there specifically as you have updated.
> 
> I am presently training for 1 arm pull-ups. Just walking up to the bar, grabbing it with one hand and pulling up. It is a feat of strength many cannot attain. I am getting closer and can do 1 arm holds now.....pulling up with 2 hands and letting go one hand and holding with the other, in that position without dropping.....its tough....my arm strength has grown significantly since I began a couple months ago. DB curling about 55lbs strict form to presently 70lbs with strict form.....my biceps and forearms are noticably bigger in the last couple months, to say the least, it has put size on my arms. no doubt.
> 
> This may help you in your training to help your arms catch up with those shoulders...you have made progress it looks like. But, you may want to consider doing some 45kg weighted "static holds" in various positions in the range of a a complete pull up. weighted holds for 10 to 30 seconds in each position has put me in a place of arm strength I havent been before....
> 
> just a thought for you...in addition of course, to your progress for the rest of your body.
> ...


thanks mate appreciate it, good to see people actually do pull ups, their amazing for back and arm development

yea ive tried static contractions before, atm i cant curl any dumbells, or bars becuase of my wrists, ive injured them, i think its a sprain but cant tell for sure

so i have to stick to preacher machine work to leviate the pressure frOm them, im really ANNOYED having to use machines work but owell  :Tear:

----------


## HustlerBrah

just an update,

no explode orange is crap, used it instead of jack3d and white flood and felt nothing.

didn't help with pump, no energy, nADA!

puck chur bsn products

----------


## ranging1

> just an update,
> 
> no explode orange is crap, used it instead of jack3d and white flood and felt nothing.
> 
> didn't help with pump, no energy, nADA!
> 
> puck chur bsn products


lol fine be a shit bloke lol

heres a few progress pics btw for anyone interested

----------


## DeepDiver

Monster legs, great thread, love the updates, thanks!

----------


## babykingkong

Hi ranging! I am 75kgs 5''10
i am 29 now and been to the gym for a bout 4 years now. thinking of getting my first cycle start.
i live in sydney and my trainer will do it for me, but i am not sure what is he giving it to me in term of the type and the affects of the AAS, could you please give me some advises please on what should AAS be for my first cycle andthe dose please. 

Many thanks

----------


## ranging1

> Monster legs, great thread, love the updates, thanks!



thanks for that mate




> Hi ranging! I am 75kgs 5''10
> i am 29 now and been to the gym for a bout 4 years now. thinking of getting my first cycle start.
> i live in sydney and my trainer will do it for me, but i am not sure what is he giving it to me in term of the type and the affects of the AAS, could you please give me some advises please on what should AAS be for my first cycle andthe dose please. 
> 
> Many thanks


yea man train naturally, hate to say it but at 75kg u can gain naturally by just eating more and keep on training

id say bulk up to atleast 85kg before u start thing about cycling

id give you adivce but im only 19, and i started cycling at 93kg, so at 29 im pretty confiodent you can bulk up naturally fairly easily

hate to say it but gear doesnt work miracles if you dont eat enough

ANYWAYS today was a pretty good day

bodyweight 102.2kg

trained inner back, rear delts, calves

workout
1 set bent over v bar rows
3 sets upright machine rows wide grip
3 sets upright machine rows inside hammer grip
1 set machine stiff arm rear delt flys
1 set wide grip seated cable row
4 sets calve raises using 45 degree leg press

I Remembered today why i shouldnt train back the day after ive done deadlifts

woke up today with a really sore back, and lower back

so i know my workout today wasnt going to be fantastic since my back was already sore

but since i didnt fall asleep till 4am becuase of the heat and then i got up at 6am to go gym before univerisity, their was no way in hell i was gonna leave the gym and do nothing and waste all my efforts

so i trained!!!! RAAAAAAAAAAAaa

STRENGTH GAINS

bent over v bar rows 135kg 4 reps
machine lateral rows (wide grip lateral cable row) 137kg 4 reps
upright machine rows 180kg 5 reps
calve raises with 45 degree leg press machine 550kg 8 reps

really happy with todays results considering i got up so early, and my back was sore aswell, 

tomrow i train chest BOOOOO YEEAAAAAA

hoping my shoulder doesnt end up causing me pain and prevents me from training tomrow  :Frown:  all day yesterday, and a little bit today it been getting random sharp pains through it

my right wrist si completely fuked, im definetaly not doing anything to strain it

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> 2 progress pics of my arms atm, trying to get them to grow
> 
> might be putting abit of fat atm, not to sure, could be water weight still



Arms and shoulders are looking sick!!!! Ranging1 you are looking really good! Great log also!!! I've been reading everyday, just don't post everyday!

----------


## ranging1

> Arms and shoulders are looking sick!!!! Ranging1 you are looking really good! Great log also!!! I've been reading everyday, just don't post everyday!


lol sorry mate im on this forum everyday on cycle, so i might aswell post each days progress

plus this is more of a workout diary then anything else for me, im just posting on this forum since everyone likes to track and watch LOGS,

only reaosn i post pics is people seem to wanna see them more then anything else lol, but understandable im the same

*anyways here LAST 2 progrees pics of me*, until another 4 weeks

have a back and tricep shot since i havent posted any in awhile

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> lol sorry mate im on this forum everyday on cycle, so i might aswell post each days progress
> 
> plus this is more of a workout diary then anything else for me, im just posting on this forum since everyone likes to track and watch LOGS,
> 
> only reaosn i post pics is people seem to wanna see them more then anything else lol, but understandable im the same
> 
> *anyways here LAST 2 progrees pics of me*, until another 4 weeks
> 
> have a back and tricep shot since i havent posted any in awhile


Looking really great ranging1!!!!!! I just saw your leg pictures, ****ing very impressive!!!!! I can't wait until Feb!!!!!!! Again you are looking really good!!!

----------


## stevey_6t9

nice bathroom and looking swole

----------


## Titan 3

Awesome thread, bro! Your shoulders look great!

----------


## bjpennnn

your looking really good man, i can tell you have put on some nice mass. Your new tanktop it bad ass as well i got a similar one ha.

----------


## ranging1

> Looking really great ranging1!!!!!! I just saw your leg pictures, ****ing very impressive!!!!! I can't wait until Feb!!!!!!! Again you are looking really good!!!


thanks man, yea i have geneticaly gifted legs i ahve to admit, i do pretty much nothing for them and they just grow  :Smilie: 




> nice bathroom and looking swole


cheers baby cakes  :Smilie: 




> Awesome thread, bro! Your shoulders look great!


thanks man, aparently the people who know im on gear say my shoulders are what gives it away




> your looking really good man, i can tell you have put on some nice mass. Your new tanktop it bad ass as well i got a similar one ha.


thanks man, i followed ur recent log and have to say that was an impreeive cut

lol yea tank top was $20 since i bought 4 other different ones, but agree their pretty mad

anyways today was a pretty good day

bodyweight 102kg

trained chest

workout
1 set flat bench
3 sets incline bench
5 dropsets machine chest press
4 dropsets upright machine chest press

reason why i had to use machines is my wrist is completely fuked, i tried doing free weights liek bench press n stuff but my wrist was killing me, so thought is be best not to strain it alwaise ill risk injuring myself and screwing the rest of my cycle

Strength gains
incline bench press 135kg 4 reps
machine chest press 170kg 6 reps

my girlfriend got back last night thank god, after a month overseas in the phils

I DESTROYED HER, and thrashed her lol, gotta love being on test

plus she feel in love with ym new size  :Smilie: 

which has just motivated me more to get bigger and stronger  :Smilie:

----------


## edenfield

Damn, looks like you have horse legs!

----------


## lovestospooge23

ranging1 whats ur one rep max on the bench now non machine? 400+?

----------


## ranging1

> Damn, looks like you have horse legs!


lol thanks man, thinking i ight stop working ym quads soon since i cant really fit my legs in a pair of jeans anymore  :Frown: 




> ranging1 whats ur one rep max on the bench now non machine? 400+?


im not to sure mate, if you read my log both my wrist and shoulders are fuked and injured atm, so im currently using alot of machine work and thats still causing issues

my 1 rep max with my injurys is 170kg, so i think thats 375, which im pretty happy with considering my body size and cycle experience, plus my injuries

i was really hoping to hit over 400 mark this cycle, but since my wrist ion shoulders are fuked, i dont think theirs much hope  :Frown: , but im not to fussed since once their healed im sure ill hit over 400


anyways today i trained lats, traps, lower back

bodyweight 103kg

workout
2 dropsets weighted pull ups with v bar
1 set fixed pull down
1 set weighted chin ups
4 dropsets barbell shrugs
2 sets deadlifts

Strength gains
v bar pull ups, bodyweight (103kg) +45kg added to belt, 5 reps
fixed pull down 157kg 11 reps (machine is maxed out so need to find something new)
chinups bodyweight (103kg) + 30kg added to belt 8 reps
barbell shrugs 210kg 5 reps
deadlift 240kg 5 reps, hand grip gave way again, before body did  so i couldve got more  :Frown: 

really happy with todays results, looking forward to training shoulders and tricep tomrow

looking forward to hamstrings, biceps, calves tomrow

if anyones interested in my diet this is what it looks like atm

Breakfast: 3 cups cereal, litre skim milk, glass juice (150 carbs, 50 prot, 8 fat)
Lunch: 2 cups rice, 2 chicken breasts, glass juice (120 carbs, 45 prot, 5 fat)
snack 1: 1 up n go shake, 1 protein revival shake (50 carbs, 45 protein, 5 fat)
snack 2: 2 up n go shakes, 1 protein revival shake (75 carbs, 45 prot, 5 fat)
pre workout: 2 scoops no xplode (20 carbs)
post workout: protein shake, creatine bar (75 carbs, 45 protein, 3 fat)
dinner: 2 footlong subways steak (160 carbs, 60 protein, 20 fat)
before bed: scoop protein powder, cup skim milk, 2 tea spoons banana flavouring (25 carbs, 40 protein, 5 fat)

Totals carbs 675, protein 330, fat 51

----------


## BJJ

> lol thanks man, thinking i ight stop working ym quads soon since i cant really fit my legs in a pair of jeans anymore 
> 
> 
> 
> im not to sure mate, if you read my log both my wrist and shoulders are fuked and injured atm, so im currently using alot of machine work and thats still causing issues
> 
> my 1 rep max with my injurys is 170kg, so i think thats 375, which im pretty happy with considering my body size and cycle experience, plus my injuries
> 
> i was really hoping to hit over 400 mark this cycle, but since my wrist ion shoulders are fuked, i dont think theirs much hope , but im not to fussed since once their healed im sure ill hit over 400
> ...


Why do not you lower the carbs increasing your fats?

----------


## BJJ

Furthermore, how was your sex life during your cycle?
Always horny and upright or not?

----------


## ranging1

> Why do not you lower the carbs increasing your fats?


ive always functioned really well on carbs, fat has always made me feel bloated when i increase them and makes me feel REALLY full which makes eating more calories difficult, so i stear towards carbs when bulking and just let fats come naturally from whatever i eat




> Furthermore, how was your sex life during your cycle?
> Always horny and upright or not?


OMFG its insane, my gf just got back from overseas 2 nights ago

we went for 6 rounds in the back of her car all night, we were der from 7pm till 1 am

felt sorrry for the poor girl during the last 2 rounds, she just layed on her back screaming while i destroyed her

she cant even walk properly today still ahahahahahahaha, its funny as, she walks like a penguin atm

but yes im always horny, its ridiculous

i wake up in the morning and argue with myself not to masturbate

then before i go uni i ponder about masturbating again

then during the lectures, im thinking about having sex and all the pretty girl in the room

then when i go to a class and listening to the teacher, im just thinking and day dreaming about sex

then i go gym and jus frof at the good looking girls their

then when i egt home before dinner im horny as hell thinking about doing my gf

after dinner im on the computer texting my gf getting super horny again

and right now at 1am in austrlia, im on this forum horny as hell texting my gf still lol

so yea sex drive is ridiculous

but the awesome thing is after ive had sex with my misses and had an orgasm, i dont get that relaxed feeling after an orgasm, i just feel relieved and chilled

then 15-20minutes later im horny again and wanna do my gf again

and so i do lol

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Good job man. After reading some failed logs I'm glad you are doing good.

----------


## BJJ

> ive always functioned really well on carbs, fat has always made me feel bloated when i increase them and makes me feel REALLY full which makes eating more calories difficult, so i stear towards carbs when bulking and just let fats come naturally from whatever i eat
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG its insane, my gf just got back from overseas 2 nights ago
> 
> we went for 6 rounds in the back of her car all night, we were der from 7pm till 1 am
> 
> felt sorrry for the poor girl during the last 2 rounds, she just layed on her back screaming while i destroyed her
> ...


That is what I was looking for.
I hope to experience that too on my next (and first) test cycle.
Thanks for sharing.

----------


## DeepDiver

My wife loves it and yup, she has a hard time walking most days.

----------


## ranging1

> Good job man. After reading some failed logs I'm glad you are doing good.


thanks man, yea agree their have been alot of failures lately which i find amazing since its really not that difficult to put muscle on when on steroids 

what makes it worse is these guys are small, and on a good amount of gear and still failing

really makes u wonder what people are doing




> That is what I was looking for.
> I hope to experience that too on my next (and first) test cycle.
> Thanks for sharing.


my first cycle of 500mg test ethanthe wasnt as bad, i did get more satisfaction after sex and some relaxation, and it usually took and half hour to and hour after sex before i was ready to go again

on 800mg like i said theirs not much relief after sex and ur ready to go in 20mins to half hour again




> My wife loves it and yup, she has a hard time walking most days.


lmfao agree my misses loves it to, i think its becuase they feel sexier knowing the lovers want them all the time so badly, plus the added benefit you can last SOOOOOOO much longer and harder, and keeping going at it without gettin tiered

and then once ur done ur ready to go again in 20mins lol


anyways today was another great workout
trained calves, biceps

bodyweight 103.1kg

workout
5 sets machine preacher curl
2 sets flat machine preacher curl
3 sets one arm machine preacher curl
4 sets calve raises using 45 degree leg press

Strength gains
calve raises using 45 degree leg press 570kg 8 reps
machine preacher curls 88kg 6 reps
one arm machine preacher curl 39kg 6 reps

i increased the volume on my arm workout since last week i did 8 sets for biceps and they recovered so fast it wasnt funny, so im trying to see if i can get away will a little extra volume or not

my calve development is just crazy atm

i was meant to train quads today but im thinking about stop hitting my quads hard since im pretty happy with their development, plus since im not a competive bodybuilder i dont need ridiulously huge quads for stage shows, and im not enjoying not being able to fit my legs into jeans atm  :Frown:

----------


## Damienm05

Looking great dude. I'm definitely impressed with your gains. Keep it up!

----------


## stpete

Damn good gains man. Lookin good. Keep it up!!

----------


## ranging1

> Looking great dude. I'm definitely impressed with your gains. Keep it up!


thanks mate  :Smilie: 




> Damn good gains man. Lookin good. Keep it up!!


thanks man, good to see ur log progress aswell


anyways today i trained shoulders, triceps

workout was pretty good

bodyweight 102.7kg

workout
2 sets dumbell shoulder press
2 sets machine shoulder press
5 sets one arm overhead dumbell extensions
3 sets lying dumbell skull crushers
3 sets upright rows

Strength gains
machine shoulder press 150kg 4 reps
dumbell shoulder press 52kg 7 reps
one arm overhead dumbell extensions 27.5kg 5 reps

happy with todays results and looking forward to training back tomrow

im considering adding winstrol into this cycle soon to help get rid of some bloat and give me a better look, since it is summer and the bloat is abit annoying

----------


## bjpennnn

> thanks man, yea i have geneticaly gifted legs i ahve to admit, i do pretty much nothing for them and they just grow 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers baby cakes 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man, aparently the people who know im on gear say my shoulders are what gives it away
> ...


Ya I was really happy with my results. I was insanely disciplined for the first 7-8 weeks then partied a little to much. Gunna hit it again in 2-3 weeks. I am pissed though cause I stopped cold turkey working out and ran pct asap because of school/internship/job. sucked but whatever. Still was able to recover some nice muscle. 


try mast if you can get your hands on it. with your injuries already dunno if i would run winny, i always read so many people talking about getting injured/sore joint/tendons etc. Keep up the hard work

----------


## ranging1

> Ya I was really happy with my results. I was insanely disciplined for the first 7-8 weeks then partied a little to much. Gunna hit it again in 2-3 weeks. I am pissed though cause I stopped cold turkey working out and ran pct asap because of school/internship/job. sucked but whatever. Still was able to recover some nice muscle. 
> 
> 
> try mast if you can get your hands on it. with your injuries already dunno if i would run winny, i always read so many people talking about getting injured/sore joint/tendons etc. Keep up the hard work


yea i be happy with ur results aswell lol, dw bout the partying we all need to live a little, whats point of having a good physique if u cant enjoy yourself

yea ur right not to use winnie since my joints are hurting, i shouldve known that lol, cant get my hands on masteron atm, i have tren eth on me atm which i was gonna use originally during this cycle but decided not to

however now im thinking i could drop the tets dosage to 400-500mg, and run tren at 250mg week to compensate for it........

any thoughts on this? or anyone else?

anyways today was an AWWESOMEEEEE day

bodyweight 102.9kg

trained inner back, rear delts, biceps

workout
2 drop sets t bar rows
1 set bent over t bar rows
3 sets machine upright rear delt rows
3 dropsets machine upright rows
3 sets machine rear delt flys
1 set deadlift
2 sets one arm machine preacher curl

Strength gains
machine upright rear delt rows 180kg 6 reps
machine upright rows 190kg 6 reps
bent over t bar rows 140kg 6 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys 117kg 8 reps
one arm machine preacher curl 42kg 7 reps

REALLY HAPPY WITH TODAYS RESULTS  :Smilie: 

summary of this weeks progress

end week 8
bodyweight 101.2kg +6.9kg 

Strengths
machine chest press: 160kg 5 reps
flat bench: 160kg 2 reps
decline bench press: 150kg, 4 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys: 117kg 7 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 145kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =260kg, 7 reps
sqaut: 220kg 7 reps
one arm overhead dumbell extensions: 25kg 5 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 100kg 3 reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 157kg, 10 reps
Lat pull down: 138kg 6 reps
barbell shrugs: 200kg, 7 reps
deadlift: 230kg, 8 reps
incline bench press:: 130kg 6 reps
bent over t bar rows: 130kg 6 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
dumbell rows each arm: 70kg, 9 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 545kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 140kg 4 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
weighted chinups: bodyweight (101.2kg) +25kg 7 reps
incline dumbell press 60kg, 6 reps
close grip bench press: 130kg 4 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 65kg, 4 reps
dumbell chest press: 67.5kg, 5 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 52kg, 6reps
machine lateral row: 137kg, 5 reps
skull crushers 69kg, 7 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight (101.2kg) for 8 reps +35kg added
v bar pull ups: bodyweight (101.2) +40kg 5 reps
one legged kneeling leg curl: 67.5kg 6 reps
upright rows: 85kg 5 reps
machine upright rear delt rows : 150kg 9 reps 
machine upright row: 170kg 8 reps

end week 9 (current)
bodyweight 101.2kg +8.6kg 

Strengths
machine chest press: 170kg 6 reps
flat bench: 160kg 2 reps
decline bench press: 150kg, 4 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys: 117kg 8 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 145kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =260kg, 7 reps
sqaut: 220kg 7 reps
one arm overhead dumbell extensions: 27.5kg 5 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 100kg 3 reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 157kg, 12 reps<machine maxed out
Lat pull down: 138kg 6 reps
barbell shrugs: 210kg, 7 reps
deadlift: 240kg, 5 reps
incline bench press:: 135kg 5 reps
bent over t bar rows: 140kg 6 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
one arm machine preacher curl: 43kg 7 reps
dumbell rows each arm: 70kg, 9 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 570kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 150kg 4 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
 weighted chinups: bodyweight (103kg) +30kg 8 reps
incline dumbell press 60kg, 6 reps
close grip bench press: 130kg 4 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 65kg, 4 reps
dumbell chest press: 67.5kg, 5 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 52kg, 7 reps
machine lateral row: 137kg, 5 reps
skull crushers 69kg, 7 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight (101.2kg) for 8 reps +35kg added
v bar pull ups: bodyweight (103kg) +45kg 5 reps
one legged kneeling leg curl: 67.5kg 6 reps
upright rows: 85kg 5 reps
machine upright rear delt rows : 170kg 7 reps
machine upright rows: : 190kg 6 reps

strength gains
new exercises

VERY VERY happy with this weeks results  :Smilie:  looking forward to biceps and hamstrings tomrow

any questions or suggestions feel free to ask

----------


## stevey_6t9

how much anadrol you taking a week?

----------


## ranging1

> how much anadrol you taking a week?


none lol, havent used it, looks good in my steroid collection though

----------


## stevey_6t9

lol pfffft as if.

----------


## BJJ

> yea i be happy with ur results aswell lol, dw bout the partying we all need to live a little, whats point of having a good physique if u cant enjoy yourself
> 
> yea ur right not to use winnie since my joints are hurting, i shouldve known that lol, cant get my hands on masteron atm, i have tren eth on me atm which i was gonna use originally during this cycle but decided not to
> 
> however now im thinking i could drop the tets dosage to 400-500mg, and run tren at 250mg week to compensate for it........
> 
> any thoughts on this? or anyone else?
> 
> anyways today was an AWWESOMEEEEE day
> ...


Are the bolds writing mistakes?

----------


## ranging1

> lol pfffft as if.


lol jealiousy can be painful n hard to except




> Are the bolds writing mistakes?


no their right
if theirs any need for proof im happy to video it next time i train either muscle group

i still have to video my deadlift for monster87 on this forum since he finds that one hard to believe

----------


## ranging1

okay today was another awesome workout

bodyweight 102.6kg

trained biceps, abs

workout
4 sets one arm preacher curl machine
3 sets preacher curl machine
2 drop sets one arm preacher curl machine

2 supersets of
20 hanging pikes
30 lying leg raises
30 double crunches
30 hanging leg raises
lying normal planks with weights in backpack for 30 seconds

Strength gains
one arm preacher curl 46kg 6 reps
double arm preacher curl 90kg 6 reps
lying holds 30 seconds with 60kg in backpack

----------


## BJJ

> lol jealiousy can be painful n hard to except
> 
> 
> 
> no their right
> if theirs any need for proof im happy to video it next time i train either muscle group
> 
> i still have to video my deadlift for monster87 on this forum since he finds that one hard to believe


No problem I believe you.
Once, I saw a guy lifting 2000 lbs.
Just it is not so common to find people that strong on legs.
Good for you.

----------


## Hate Being Small

good pics bro

----------


## HustlerBrah

ranging1 has a fat c-ock

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Are the bolds writing mistakes?


Ranging1 is VERY VERY STRONG!!! He is a beast in the gym!!!! I wouldn't even work out with this guy!!!!! My legs would break like toothpicks!!!!!! I got 1300lbs for 4 reps the other day....Thought I was going to shit myself!!!!!!!!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> ranging1 has a fat c-ock



He injects test directly into his C-ock!!!!!!!! I'm going to give it a try.....I might get some thickness to it!!!! LMFAO!!!!!

----------


## stevey_6t9

> He injects test directly into his C-ock!!!!!!!! I'm going to give it a try.....I might get some thickness to it!!!! LMFAO!!!!!


lol wtf. reminds me of this adult shop which use to sell a small curved barbell for your dick. 3 sets of 10 and now i have an 11 inch penis...around.

think about it. lol

----------


## ranging1

> No problem I believe you.
> Once, I saw a guy lifting 2000 lbs.
> Just it is not so common to find people that strong on legs.
> Good for you.


o okay cool, yea most people dont realise how much weight u can lift with your legs on a 45 degree leg press machine, its quite amazing




> good pics bro


thanks mate 




> ranging1 has a fat c-ock


i know  :Smilie: 




> Ranging1 is VERY VERY STRONG!!! He is a beast in the gym!!!! I wouldn't even work out with this guy!!!!! My legs would break like toothpicks!!!!!! I got 1300lbs for 4 reps the other day....Thought I was going to shit myself!!!!!!!!





> He injects test directly into his C-ock!!!!!!!! I'm going to give it a try.....I might get some thickness to it!!!! LMFAO!!!!!


bad ur head feels like its going to pop when uve got that kind of weight on the leg press, lmfao try the test in the penis, use a 18g 1 n half inch, the swelling will definetaly give you some gains




> lol wtf. reminds me of this adult shop which use to sell a small curved barbell for your dick. 3 sets of 10 and now i have an 11 inch penis...around.
> 
> think about it. lol


lmfao u need to lay off watching american pie


ANYways today was another aweosme workout

bodyweight 101.9??? GRRRRRR dont understand how bodyweights going down

trained chest

workout
2 dropsets incline bench press
2 sets machine bench press
3 drop sets machine bench press
1 set incline bench press
4 sets upright machine bench press

Strength gains
incline bench press 140kg 3 rep YEAAA  :Smilie: 
machine bench press 180kg 5 reps

really happy with todays results considering i had to train first thing in the morning after breakfast before university, and since im always weakest in the morning, to gain strength is great coz i know im even stronger in the afternoons

my wrist is starting to feel a little better, but still staying on the machines, shoulders are getting better aswelll thankfully

anyways atm i think my test has REALLY PEAKED, 

my strength continues to climb
i have SOOOOO much energy in the gym
i wake up in the morning in an instant and get pumped up when i shower before breakfast that im going gym lol
im also getting random spurts n moments of where i just go 'GRRRRRRRR' and 'yeaaaaaa' and the thought of training, and tense up, feels like your a king and its great

sex drive has eased abit and is more controlable now, THANK GOD

----------


## HustlerBrah

burnoutsssssssssssss


quick quick throw the shiet in the bin!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

That is what I did for chest the other day....Started at 135, 225, 315, 375 and back down again until I could not move...I love the BURRRRRRNNNNNNOUTTTTTTTSSSSSS!!!!!!

----------


## ranging1

> burnoutsssssssssssss
> 
> 
> quick quick throw the shiet in the bin!





> That is what I did for chest the other day....Started at 135, 225, 315, 375 and back down again until I could not move...I love the BURRRRRRNNNNNNOUTTTTTTTSSSSSS!!!!!!


lmfao funny ****s

anyways today was another pretty dam good day

bodyweight 101.9kg AHHHHHH annoying

trained lats, traps, biceps

workout
2 dropsets pull ups with v bar
2 dropsets chinups
4 sets barbell shrugs
1 set one arm machine preacher curl

Strength gains
pull ups with a v bar bodyweight +50kg added weight belt, 4 reps BOO YEA
chin ups 6 reps, bodyweight +35 added to belt
barbell shrugs 210kg 6 reps
one arm preacher machine curl 53kg 5 reps

really happy with todays strength gains in lats, and biceps

shrugs gains were little dissapointing but i think that coz i grabbed the bar with to wide of a grip which didnt allow me to shrug effectivaly liek i usually do

owell

tomrow im still trying whether to train biceps and calves, or shoulders and triceps, not to sure.......

----------


## terraj

I am looking forward to seeing the video of you deadlifting 240 kilos for reps.

Looking good.

----------


## HustlerBrah

and i am also waitin on the point where u can move ur arm atleast 2 inches out the window.

----------


## ranging1

> I am looking forward to seeing the video of you deadlifting 240 kilos for reps.
> 
> Looking good.


lol no one actually has asked for the video, though its been offering, but since u want it now ill get it up with 2 weeks, depending on which day i train back and how i train it




> and i am also waitin on the point where u can move ur arm atleast 2 inches out the window.


lmfao ay its a good thing, its getting to big to move out the window

anyways today was another good day

bodyweight 102.8kg, yes going up again lol

trained biceps, calves

*workout*
4 sets one arm machine preacher curls
2 sets double arm machine preacher curls
3 sets one arm preacher curls
4 dropsets calve raises using 45 degree leg press

*strength gains*
one arm preacher curls 53kg 6 reps
calve raises using 45 degree leg press 580kg 8 reps

*side effects*
bloat is pretty bad
sex drive has become more controlable now
getting some acne on upper back, nothing noticable unless u point it out to people
sweating obsurdly, everytime i eat im starting to sweat heaps, now, im constantly really warm now and always have a dry sweat
oily skin fluctuational
body hair growth is ridiculous, shaved my chest 5 days ago and its ALREADY getting close to my arm hairs length

im also now starting to feel really fatigued all the time, i feel really lazy and tiered alot now, i dont know why, i feel constantly drained, unitl i hit the gym, in the gym im a machine, once out the gym im just tiered like i havent slept in ages

psycologicaly i wouldnt say im getting angry, but now im more edgy, less tolerable of people, find certain things more annoying then i use to, snappy sometimes and getting angry towards small things to easily

nothing i cant control, i just tell myself 'ur over reacting' and i get by it, and everything goes smooth

----------


## ranging1

today was an AWSESOME workout

bodyweight 102.9kg

trained shoulders, triceps

workout
2 sets dumbell shoulder press superseted with barbell shoulder press
2 dropsets machine shoulder press
5 sets one arm overhead dumbell extensions
2 sets lying hammer grip dumbell extensions
2 drop sets overhead dumbell extensions
2 sets upright rows
1 drop set upright rows
2 sets machine lateral raises

Strength gains
dumbell shoulder press 55kg 5 reps
machine shoulder press 160kg 6 reps
machine lateral raises 150kg 12 reps
one arm overhead dumbell extensions 30kg 4 reps
upright rows 85kg 6 reps

really happy with today, i have increased my calories by another 200 so im presuming this is responsible for my increased strength and recovery for sure

daily calorie intake totals are looking like this atm now

carbs 660 grams, protein 320 grams, fat 60-70 grams

so im eating approz just over 4500 calories, struggling coz its a shitload of food

----------


## terraj

Don't get me wrong bro, I's not calling you on the carpet.

I did read in a recent post of yours that were planning on posting it.

----------


## stevey_6t9

theres no need to post a video, i recon ranging1 can easily do 240kg deads for reps. im natural and done a 190kg for a double.

----------


## ranging1

> Don't get me wrong bro, I's not calling you on the carpet.
> 
> I did read in a recent post of yours that were planning on posting it.


lol np man, im just offering since i am posting for other on this forum so im happy to if people would like




> theres no need to post a video, i recon ranging1 can easily do 240kg deads for reps. im natural and done a 190kg for a double.


that sound right, i believe that


okay hows 270kg for 1 rep? i was gonna attempt it tomorow, so im happy to video it if i succeed, if anyone wants it posted

anyways here few progress pics of my back, felt id post them since their 2 weeks old

----------


## terraj

I like to watch.

and 270 is a big lift, at her boy!

----------


## BJJ

> *I like to watch*.
> 
> and 270 is a big lift, at her boy!


...x2

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Kill that shit!!!!!!

----------


## ranging1

> I like to watch.
> 
> and 270 is a big lift, at her boy!





> ...x2





> Kill that shit!!!!!!


okay today was a good and bad workout

bodyweight 103.5kg

trained inner back, rear delts

workout
2 sets bent over t bar rows
3 sets machine upright rows
3 sets machine upright rows rear delt row (wide grip)
1 set seated cable rows
1 set cable row with lat pull down bar, wide grip (machine lateral row)
2 sets machine rear delt flys (reverse fly machine)

Strength gains
bent over t bar rows 150kg 4 reps
machine lateral row 147kg 4 reps
machine upright rows 210kg
machine upright rear delt rows 190kg 6 reps
seated cable row 160kg 6 reps


strength gains were awesome!!!!! 


HOWEVER last night i did not sleep at all, i was awake all night till 5am, which then i went to the bathroom to cool off coz i couldnt stop sweating ridiculously

and had a blood nose right then, it was really bad one to

im thinking its becuase i was so hot

anyways today iw oke up pretty wrecked so i decided not to DEADLIFT, since theirs no way in hell i was gonna pull off 270kg

next week ill give it ago assuming i dont have such a bad nights sleep again

my appetite has also been weakening, i think im just getting sick of food overall

I ALSO cant stop taking a shit, im literally crapping 4-5 times a day now, it is ridiculous and fukin annoying

----------


## ranging1

today was another great workout

trained biceps and abs

since its s small workout not going to describe and im just going to summarise this weeks progress

end week 9 (current)
bodyweight 101.2kg +8.6kg 

Strengths
machine chest press: 170kg 6 reps
flat bench: 160kg 2 reps
decline bench press: 150kg, 4 reps
stiff arm rear delt flys: 117kg 8 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine lateral raises 145kg, 8 reps<-machine maxed out, so stacking weight ontop
machine squat =260kg, 7 reps
sqaut: 220kg 7 reps
one arm overhead dumbell extensions: 27.5kg 5 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 100kg 3 reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 157kg, 12 reps<machine maxed out
Lat pull down: 138kg 6 reps
barbell shrugs: 210kg, 7 reps
deadlift: 240kg, 5 reps
incline bench press:: 135kg 5 reps
bent over t bar rows: 140kg 6 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps<-machine maxed out
one arm machine preacher curl: 43kg 7 reps
dumbell rows each arm: 70kg, 9 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 570kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 150kg 4 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps< machine maxed out
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
weighted chinups: bodyweight (103kg) +30kg 8 reps
incline dumbell press 60kg, 6 reps
close grip bench press: 130kg 4 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 65kg, 4 reps
dumbell chest press: 67.5kg, 5 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 52kg, 7 reps
machine lateral row: 137kg, 5 reps
skull crushers 69kg, 7 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight (101.2kg) for 8 reps +35kg added
v bar pull ups: bodyweight (103kg) +45kg 5 reps
one legged kneeling leg curl: 67.5kg 6 reps
upright rows: 85kg 5 reps
machine upright rear delt rows : 170kg 7 reps
machine upright rows: : 190kg 6 reps

end week 10 (current)
bodyweight 103.6kg +11.2kg 

Strengths
machine chest press: 180kg 6 reps
flat bench: 160kg 2 reps
decline bench press: 150kg, 4 reps
seated cable row: 160kg 6 reps (&)
reverse flys (rear delt flys): 117kg 8 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine side lateral raises 160kg, 8 reps (&)
machine squat =260kg, 7 reps (&)
sqaut: 220kg 7 reps
one arm overhead dumbell extensions: 30kg 4 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 100kg 3 reps
chinups: bodyweight (103.6kg) +35kg added to belt 6 reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 157kg, 12 reps (&)
Lat pull down: 143kg 6 reps (&)
barbell shrugs: 213kg, 6 reps
deadlift: 240kg, 5 reps
incline bench press:: 140kg 3 reps
bent over t bar rows: 150kg 4 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps (&)
one arm machine preacher curl: 58kg 7 reps
dumbell rows each arm: 75kg, 9 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 580kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 160kg 4 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps (&)
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
weighted chinups: bodyweight (103kg) +30kg 8 reps
incline dumbell press 60kg, 6 reps
close grip bench press: 130kg 4 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 65kg, 4 reps
dumbell chest press: 67.5kg, 5 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 55kg, 5 reps
machine cable row with lat pull down bar: 147kg, 5 reps (&)
skull crushers 69kg, 7 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight (101.2kg) for 8 reps +35kg added
v bar pull ups: bodyweight (103.6kg) +50kg 4 reps
one legged kneeling leg curl: 67.5kg 6 reps
upright rows: 85kg 6 reps
machine seated rear delt rows : 190kg 7 reps
machine seated rows: : 210kg 6 reps

strength gains
new exercises
exercise name corrections (i finally figured out what their all called properly now)
(&) (machine maxed out so attaching plates)

pretty dam happy with this weeks results, unfortunaly alot of my gains have been with machines since ive had to use them due to my wrist injury, however my wrist is starting to feel better......

im also noticing a big difference in my size again, its pretty obvious to everyone at my gym im running gear due to my huge size growth and development

owell  :Smilie:

----------


## bjpennnn

that seems like a good problem to have lol

----------


## ranging1

> that seems like a good problem to have lol


lmfao i know, cant complain really

eating is becoming difficult though

last night took the girlfriend out to dinner at a local restaurant

she ordered chicken parmigana

i ordered 4 main meals lol

chicken breast burger with potatos
penne bolagniase
spegetti bolagnaise
sorloin steak with vegies and sweet potatoes

my god was it embaressing watching everyone in the restaurant stare at me while i polished all 4 plates off, 

worse was when they brought out the meals they moved us to a bigger table so everyone in the restaurant saw it, which made them all aware 

even the waiters behind the bar were staring at me, and having bets on whether id finish it lol

embaressing but dam good feed

----------


## Okinawa_Power

I bet none of the bar maids or waiters are ****ing huge bodybuilders like you!!!!! Keep eating like that and you're going to get up to 270lbs!!!!! ****ing awesome brother!!!

----------


## stevey_6t9

> lmfao i know, cant complain really
> 
> eating is becoming difficult though
> 
> last night took the girlfriend out to dinner at a local restaurant
> 
> she ordered chicken parmigana
> 
> i ordered 4 main meals lol
> ...


maybe they were all waiting for ranging1 to do the runner and not pay with his missus after they ate.

----------


## ranging1

> I bet none of the bar maids or waiters are ****ing huge bodybuilders like you!!!!! Keep eating like that and you're going to get up to 270lbs!!!!! ****ing awesome brother!!!


lol very true none are, dunno bout 270, my goals about 245pounds then ill do a cut  :Smilie:  maybe......... hehe




> maybe they were all waiting for ranging1 to do the runner and not pay with his missus after they ate.


lmfao doubt it, i must admit im not the fastest runner atm, its hard enough trying to find pants and shorts with big enough quad space hehehehe

anyways today was another AWESOME workout

bodyweight 103.9kg

trained chest
workout
3 sets machine chest press
1 drop set machine chest press
2 set incline bench press
2 sets upright chest press
1 drop set incline bench press
2 dropsets upright machine chest press
2 dropsets machine chest press

Strength gains
machine chest press 200kg 4 reps yeaaaaaaaa
incline bench press 140kg 3 reps yeaaaaaaaaa

feeling awesome atm, and recovery is insane

strength continues to climb rapidly

looking forward to training traps and lats tomrow  :7up:

----------


## ranging1

okay today was another AWESOME WORKOUT

bodyweight 104.2kg (looked very bloated today though)

trained lats, traps, rear delts

workout
1 set v bar pull ups with added weight to belt
2 sets fixed pull down
1 set chin ups with added weight to belt
3 sets barbell shrugs
3 dropsets reverse flys (rear delt fly machine)
1 drop set barbell shrugs
2 rack pull deadlifts
1 set chinups with added weight to belt

Strength gains
v bar pull ups bodyweight (104kg) +52kg to belt, 3 reps (gettin use to exercise so gonna stop doing it forawhile)
chinups bodyweight (104kg) +40kg added to belt, 6 reps
reverse fly machine (rear delt flys) :124kg 6 reps
barbell shrugs 215kg 7 reps
fixed pull down 170kg 4 reps

REALLY happy with todays results, looking forward to training shoulders and triceps tomrow

----------


## CanYouDigIt

your back is looking pretty sick bro, keep it up.

----------


## bjpennnn

stopped by for my daily dose of this thread. Looks good man. except the fact that i cant for the life of me understand the kg thing. whats the conversion to pounds.

----------


## ranging1

> your back is looking pretty sick bro, keep it up.


thanks mate, my back and shoulder seem to always really respond well to gear




> stopped by for my daily dose of this thread. Looks good man. except the fact that i cant for the life of me understand the kg thing. whats the conversion to pounds.


thanks man

1kg=2.2pounds, so whatever my lifts are you just times them by 2.2

anyways today was another pretty awesome day

bodyweight 104.4kg

trained biceps and calves

ive been prioritsing my biceps and training them twice a week now, calories on bicep day are always 200-300 above my normal bulking diet to ensure they grow, been doing this since my arms are my lagging bodypart so i think its best i try get them to catch up

workout
8 sets machine preacher curls, various reps, reverse pyramid style, drop sets and reverse sets aswell

4 sets calve raises using 45 degree leg press

Strength gains
one arm preacher curl 60kg 4 reps
calve raises using 45 degree leg press 600kg 8 reps YESSSS  :Smilie: 

heres one progress pic aswell, i personaly think theres a noticable difference in my arms growth

----------


## bjpennnn

love the tanks ha

----------


## stevey_6t9

> love the tanks ha


i bet dsm does aswell

----------


## SIKK

i wanted to ask.. when does moon face go away!!!!! im experiencing it now. water retention is ok. im still define, but my face ughh!! everyone asking me if i took out my wisdom teeth. I renewed my license today and i look like a chipmunk!

----------


## ranging1

> love the tanks ha


lol thanks man




> i bet dsm does aswell


haha i dont he has even read this log




> i wanted to ask.. when does moon face go away!!!!! im experiencing it now. water retention is ok. im still define, but my face ughh!! everyone asking me if i took out my wisdom teeth. I renewed my license today and i look like a chipmunk!


lol unfortunaly i stays for the whole duration of the cycle, ive got the moon face really bad aswell, if it cant tolerate it i suggest you get some aromasin or arimidex , itll help get rid of the bloat and moon face

lukily i have a gf, so im not to worried about my facial appearance

plus most people look at my physique and not my face anyways lol

----------


## terraj

> lol thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> haha i dont he has even read this log
> 
> 
> 
> lol unfortunaly i stays for the whole duration of the cycle, ive got the moon face really bad aswell, if it cant tolerate it i suggest you get some aromasin or arimidex , itll help get rid of the bloat and moon face
> ...



All from your diet mate.

----------


## ranging1

> All from your diet mate.


disagree man

ive heard that many times on this forum, and completely disagree

to an extent diet can cause a worse bloat if your sodium intake is higher, aswell as larger carb intake since it causes greater levels of glycogen stores which promotes water storage and retention

however it does NOTHING when it comes to aromatisation

im intaking close to 5000 calories a day now, sodium is kept low, but obvious carbs are high

but theirs nothing i can do about it, theirs 5000 calories in me, im going to bloat no matter what,

i also believe this becuase when i first used dbol (heavy aromatising steroid )on my first cycle, with a standard diet, very healthy, i gained close to 10kg in a period of 3 weeks, and looked like a moon, it was horrible

second i discontinues it i droped 5kg in period of 2 days, no change in diet

so i disagree with diet, yes it will help if you keep it in check, but if your prone to water retention and moon face then an A.I is what is needed

----------


## CanYouDigIt

Most of it is basicly your genetics, I know a few people who are like me, and we can't become a balloon even if we wanted to, dbol dosent bloat us, it just sky rockets our strenght, but other people can take it and intake like 0 sodium and they will look like a sausage in a matter of 4 days.

your diet will affect it to a certain degree but its 20% of the fight genetics is 80%

----------


## stpete

Looking good brotha! You sound like my fat ass, going out and ordering 4 plates of food!! Good job. haha....
Keep up the good work and i'll be checking your progress.

----------


## SIKK

so goes away once im done with my cycle and pct? darn i just finished 500mg of test c and on 800mg test and 350mg of deca . then im done. pct clomid as well.

----------


## DangerDave

Killer log ranging. Your gains and strength gains are inspirational. Very good work man

----------


## ranging1

> Most of it is basicly your genetics, I know a few people who are like me, and we can't become a balloon even if we wanted to, dbol dosent bloat us, it just sky rockets our strenght, but other people can take it and intake like 0 sodium and they will look like a sausage in a matter of 4 days.
> 
> your diet will affect it to a certain degree but its 20% of the fight genetics is 80%


completely agree, everyone responds different




> Looking good brotha! You sound like my fat ass, going out and ordering 4 plates of food!! Good job. haha....
> Keep up the good work and i'll be checking your progress.


lmfao ahahah, ay theres no other way to grow, gotta eat lol




> so goes away once im done with my cycle and pct? darn i just finished 500mg of test c and on 800mg test and 350mg of deca. then im done. pct clomid as well.


once u finish your cycle the bloat will go, usually 5-7 days into PCT most of the bloat will go away




> Killer log ranging. Your gains and strength gains are inspirational. Very good work man


thanks man, pretty happy with results so far i have to admit

Anyways today was another GREAt workout

bodyweight 104.1kg

trained triceps, shoulders

unfortunaly i didnt sllep all night last night, gf ended up telling me she was keen for anal sex for her first time, and sinc eim on so much test i was awake all night horny as hell yelling RAAAAAAAAAAAaa

i just lay their unitl i heard a sound, and wonderied what it was, i then realised it was my phone alarm clock for 7:30 ARRRHHHHH

so got up, walked into the bathroom and it was like getting up in the middle of the night to take a piss, everything seemed exactly like that

unfortunaltly i also had to go gym after breakfast....

anyways

workout
2 sets machine shoulder press
2 drop sets machine shoulder press
9 sets one arm overhead dumbell extensions with various grips, drop sets, pyramided reps etc
3 sets machine lateral raises

Strength gains
machine shoulder press 165kg 5 reps
one arm over head dumbell extensions 32kg 4 reps
machine lateral raise 165kg 8 reps

VERY happy with todays results considering i didnt get any sleep last night

definetaly tonight gonna have 1 or 2 pulls before i go to bed, and not text my gf so this doesnt happen tonight, alwise im going to screw my back workout tomorow aswell

----------


## javerton

Awesome thread man, enjoy reading. Great progress.

----------


## SIKK

i don't have bloat  :Frown:  its str8 moon face. my chest are way out from my abs.. my stomach is flat flat.

----------


## Hate Being Small

> i don't have bloat  its str8 moon face. my chest are way out from my abs.. my stomach is flat flat.


Wtf is a moonface ???

----------


## Striatiostation

nicee

----------


## youngerlion

> Wtf is a moonface ???


face swelling into a rounded fat shape

----------


## ranging1

> Awesome thread man, enjoy reading. Great progress.


thanks mate, hope its got enough details in it




> i don't have bloat  its str8 moon face. my chest are way out from my abs.. my stomach is flat flat.


bloat doesnt mean u have a huge belly, bloat is moon face, watery and smooth all over the body, all over water retention etc,

i have really bad bloat and my chest is still way out, and i can still see most my abs




> nicee


thanks man,

anyways today was another awesome workout

bodyweight 104.1kg

trained inner back, rear delts, abs

workout
1 set bent over t bar rows
4 sets machine seated rows
2 sets machine seated rear delt rows
1 set cable rows with lat pull down bar
1 set cable row
2 sets seated low rear delt rows
2 sets hanging leg raises
2 sets hanging pikes
1 normal plank

Strength gains
bent over t bar rows 155kg 5 reps
machine seated rows 220kg 5 reps
machine seated rear delt rows 200kg 5 reps
cable rows with lar pull down bar 152kg 4 reps
cable row 170kg 4 reps
seated low rear delt rows 130kg 7 reps

normal plank with 90kg in back pack, held contacted for 30 seconds

----------


## Kibble

Bro there is something off about you. And you wear some strange clothes. But bro, you are looking great! Keep on growing dude. You look better each picture brother. I have disagreed with stuff you said in the past, but it is obvious that you know how to grow. And I am sure I can learn some things from you. Once again, lookin great bro! I need to get my biceps to peak like yours

----------


## DangerDave

yea and keep us updated on the anal sex!!! LOL

----------


## bjpennnn

> yea and keep us updated on the anal sex!!! LOL


lol serious funny shit.

----------


## ranging1

> Bro there is something off about you. And you wear some strange clothes. But bro, you are looking great! Keep on growing dude. You look better each picture brother. I have disagreed with stuff you said in the past, but it is obvious that you know how to grow. And I am sure I can learn some things from you. Once again, lookin great bro! I need to get my biceps to peak like yours


lol thanks man, appreciate it, hope ur cycle keeps going well, think ur PCT starts soon?




> yea and keep us updated on the anal sex!!! LOL


lmfao yes i dont wanna talk about that on my LOG

anyways today was aNOTHER GOOD DAY

bodyweight 104.7kg

trained biceps

workout
9 sets one arm preacher machine curls

used various grips, drop sets, pyramid reverse and forward sets etc

Strength gains
one arm machine preacher curl 67kg 3 reps


looking forward to training chest tomorow  :Smilie:

----------


## ranging1

okay today was another good and bad workout

strength was up, but i felt fatigued for some reason

i really was lacking energy and i dotn know why

bodyweight 104kg

trained chest

workout
5 sets machine chest press
5 sets upright machine chest press
3 sets flat bench press

Strength gains
machine bench press 210kg 3 reps
machine upright bench press 140kg 8 reps
bench press 170kg 1 rep

summary fo this weeks progress

end week 10 
bodyweight 103.6kg +11.2kg 

Strengths
machine chest press: 180kg 6 reps
flat bench: 160kg 2 reps
decline bench press: 150kg, 4 reps
seated cable row: 160kg 6 reps (&)
reverse flys (rear delt flys): 117kg 8 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine side lateral raises 160kg, 8 reps (&)
machine squat =260kg, 7 reps (&)
sqaut: 220kg 7 reps
one arm overhead dumbell extensions: 30kg 4 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 100kg 3 reps
chinups: bodyweight (103.6kg) +35kg added to belt 6 reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 157kg, 12 reps (&)
Lat pull down: 143kg 6 reps (&)
barbell shrugs: 213kg, 6 reps
deadlift: 240kg, 5 reps
incline bench press:: 140kg 3 reps
bent over t bar rows: 150kg 4 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps (&)
one arm machine preacher curl: 58kg 7 reps
dumbell rows each arm: 75kg, 9 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 580kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 160kg 4 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps (&)
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
weighted chinups: bodyweight (103kg) +30kg 8 reps
incline dumbell press 60kg, 6 reps
close grip bench press: 130kg 4 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 65kg, 4 reps
dumbell chest press: 67.5kg, 5 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 55kg, 5 reps
machine cable row with lat pull down bar: 147kg, 5 reps (&)
skull crushers 69kg, 7 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight (101.2kg) for 8 reps +35kg added
v bar pull ups: bodyweight (103.6kg) +50kg 4 reps
one legged kneeling leg curl: 67.5kg 6 reps
upright rows: 85kg 6 reps
machine seated rear delt rows : 190kg 7 reps
machine seated rows: : 210kg 6 reps

end week 11 (current)
bodyweight 104kg +11.6kg 

Strengths
machine chest press: 210kg 3 reps
flat bench: 170kg 1 rep
decline bench press: 150kg, 4 reps
seated cable row: 170kg 6 reps (&)
reverse flys (rear delt flys): 124kg 6 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine side lateral raises 165kg, 8 reps (&)
machine squat =260kg, 7 reps (&)
sqaut: 220kg 7 reps
one arm overhead dumbell extensions: 32kg 4 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 100kg 3 reps
chinups: bodyweight (104kg) +40kg added to belt 6 reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 170kg, 4 reps (&)
Lat pull down: 143kg 6 reps (&)
barbell shrugs: 215kg, 7 reps
deadlift: 240kg, 5 reps
incline bench press:: 140kg 3 reps
bent over t bar rows: 155kg 4 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps (&)
one arm machine preacher curl: 67kg 3 reps
dumbell rows each arm: 77.5kg, 6 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 600kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 165kg 4 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps (&)
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
seated low rear delt row: 130kg 8 reps
incline dumbell press 60kg, 6 reps
close grip bench press: 130kg 4 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 65kg, 4 reps
dumbell chest press: 67.5kg, 5 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 55kg, 5 reps
machine cable row with lat pull down bar: 152kg, 5 reps (&)
skull crushers 69kg, 7 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight (101.2kg) for 8 reps +35kg added
v bar pull ups: bodyweight (104kg) +52kg 4 reps
one legged kneeling leg curl: 67.5kg 6 reps
upright rows: 85kg 6 reps
machine seated rear delt rows : 200kg 7 reps
machine seated rows: : 220kg 5 reps

new exercises
 gains

pretty happy with this weeks results

----------


## stevey_6t9

i cant even read a post made by you without laughing at you shitz

----------


## HustlerBrah

ROFLMFAO

U GUYS KNOW WHAT A SHAMWOW IS? A CLOTH that soaks up shiet..

saw ranging the other day with a FCUKING BROWNNNNNNNNNY ORANGE shamwow and all he said was anal sex with my mrs is not good, i'm not talking about it, and im never doing it again.. NO THATS IT DONT ASK ME AGAIN SHUT UP FCUK!

hahahahah!

----------


## stevey_6t9

> ROFLMFAO
> 
> U GUYS KNOW WHAT A SHAMWOW IS? A CLOTH that soaks up shiet..
> 
> saw ranging the other day with a FCUKING BROWNNNNNNNNNY ORANGE shamwow and all he said was anal sex with my mrs is not good, i'm not talking about it, and im never doing it again.. NO THATS IT DONT ASK ME AGAIN SHUT UP FCUK!
> 
> hahahahah!


his name iss now shitz lol.

----------


## ranging1

> i cant even read a post made by you without laughing at you shitz


lmfao GREAT, owell SHIT happen l;ol




> ROFLMFAO
> 
> U GUYS KNOW WHAT A SHAMWOW IS? A CLOTH that soaks up shiet..
> 
> saw ranging the other day with a FCUKING BROWNNNNNNNNNY ORANGE shamwow and all he said was anal sex with my mrs is not good, i'm not talking about it, and im never doing it again.. NO THATS IT DONT ASK ME AGAIN SHUT UP FCUK!
> 
> hahahahah!


fukin bastard, go tell the world lol, shit friend

dog shit friend

shit friend dog

friend shits dogs




> his name iss now shitz lol.


lmfao aparently so, fukin gay name

anyways MOVING ON

today wa another AWESOME DAY

bodyweight 103.9kg ARHHHH  :Frown: 

trained lats, traps, lower back

workout
1 set fixed pull down
2 drop sets weighted chinups
1 set weighted v bar pull ups
1 set wide grip pull ups
4 dropsets barbell shrugs
1 set rack pulls
2 sets deadlifts

Strength gains
fixed pull down 170kg 5 reps
weighted chin ups bodyweight (103.9kg) +45kg 5 reps
v bar weighted pull ups bodyweight (103.9kg) +55kg 3 reps
barbell shrugs 220kg 4 reps
rack pull 280kg 1 rep
deadlift 270kg 1 rep YESSSS  :Smilie:

----------


## XRockXStarX

> and more pics
> 
> chucked in a pic of my dinner coz thought it looked yummy lol



That food does look good!!! great job bro

----------


## ranging1

> That food does look good!!! great job bro


lol thanks man

okay today wasnt the best day

last night i got no sleep what so ever, had insomnia hard, so im feeling pretty wrecked today since i got up at 6am to go gym before university, felt absolutaly wrecked and no energy

trained biceps and calves

workout
1 set one arm machine preacher
7 sets over head cable curls
4 sets calve raises using 45 degree leg press

Strength gains
calves raises 610kg 8 reps
machine preacher curl 67kg 4 reps (my wrists are hurting again so i had to stop continueing the exercise)
overhead cable curls 27kg each arm 7 reps

looking forward to training shoulder and triceps tomrow, hopefully have all my energy back

----------


## ranging1

okay today was another AWESOME day

bodyweight 105kg  :Smilie:  yesssss

trained shoulders/ triceps

workout
3 sets machine shoulder press
9 sets one arm over head dumbell extensions
2 sets arnold machine presses

Strength gains
machine shoulder press 170kg 3 reps
one arm overhead dumbell extensions 35kg 4 reps
arnold machine shoulder press 95kg 6 reps

was going to train middle deltoids and rotating cuff but didnt have time sinc ei had to go university early to study with friends  :Frown: 

owell ive gained strength and weight so i cant really complain

----------


## stevey_6t9

> okay today was another AWESOME day
> 
> bodyweight 105kg  yesssss
> 
> trained shoulders/ triceps
> 
> workout
> 3 sets machine shoulder press
> 9 sets one arm over head dumbell extensions
> ...


one of those guys eyy lol

----------


## javerton

Damn, nice strength mate. Good updates as usual.

----------


## ranging1

> one of those guys eyy lol


lol naa havent got a license so have to get a rid with girl from my uni, plus had a mid semester exam today so had ot make an effort n stop thinking about gym




> Damn, nice strength mate. Good updates as usual.


thanks mate, strength is becoming annoying lately lol

anyways today was a average workout

bodyweight 104.8kg

felt really fatigued because again i didnt ghet any sleep last night

it was 34 degrees in my house, and old lady didnt want the air con on so sweated all night and couldnt sleep  :Shrug: 

end up sleeping on my couch before i went gym

anyways today trained inner back, rear delts

workout
4 sets seated row
3 sets seated rear delt row
3 sets low seated rear delt row
1 set seated cable rows

Strength gains
seated row 230kg 5 rep
rear delt seated row 210kg 6 rep
low seated row 140kg 8 reps
seated cable row 175kg 3 reps

Happy with todays gains considering i got no sleep last night again!!!!!!

owell i gained today so im not going to complain

----------


## ranging1

today was another good day

bodyweight 105.1kg

trained biceps, calves abs

workout
3 sets one arm pull downs
6 sets pull downs with chipup grip
4 sets one legged machine calve raises

Strength gains
one arm pull downs 77kg 4 reps
doubel arm pull down chip up grip 132kg 4 reps
one legged machine seated calve raises 125kg 8 reps

tonight i have the dance event 'TIESTO Kaleidoscope', 



so prob be drinking or rolling tonight

prob drink becuase it wont screw me up for the week like rolling

not the best to do, but ay only live once and its a special event

----------


## HustlerBrah

stay safe at tiesto tonight, if any bunyips look twice, give em a muzelbow to the chin.

----------


## ranging1

> stay safe at tiesto tonight, if any bunyips look twice, give em a muzelbow to the chin.



LMFAO thanks baby cakes i will

dw i got this covered hehehe

(god mode)

MAI AH HEE!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lovestospooge23

first time i ever took a roll i thought i knew what getting high was, well i was in for a big surprise, when i took 2 i swear to god it felt like my whole brain was just ****ing awashed in euphoria, every ****ing neuron, every ****ing possible thought just euphoria... rolls made the music sound incredible i heard someone kicking a trash can, and i swear to god it sounded better then being at a concert. btw i dunno if its just me but rolls take FOREVER for them to kick in for me, infact it took about 5-6 hours at one point and that was when i started smoking weed with it, i dunno y but weed just makes rolls kick in

----------


## Yashp

Pretty normal for cannabis to enhance, prolonge, or catalyze a trip. Be sure to not have eaten too much before going on a trip, because in most cases you'll end up having a very long and mild one. Sort of offtopic, but felt complied to answer  :Smilie:

----------


## bjpennnn

stop with this talk your bringing me back to the glory days...they are long past for me.

----------


## ranging1

> first time i ever took a roll i thought i knew what getting high was, well i was in for a big surprise, when i took 2 i swear to god it felt like my whole brain was just ****ing awashed in euphoria, every ****ing neuron, every ****ing possible thought just euphoria... rolls made the music sound incredible i heard someone kicking a trash can, and i swear to god it sounded better then being at a concert. btw i dunno if its just me but rolls take FOREVER for them to kick in for me, infact it took about 5-6 hours at one point and that was when i started smoking weed with it, i dunno y but weed just makes rolls kick in


lol 5-6 hours? the XXXX was prob pressed to hard, plus smoking pot would enhance any other drugs effects lol, but agree the sound of music is amazing





> Pretty normal for cannabis to enhance, prolonge, or catalyze a trip. Be sure to not have eaten too much before going on a trip, because in most cases you'll end up having a very long and mild one. Sort of offtopic, but felt complied to answer


not to eat before cannabis? or a roll? i always eat before i roll since i know my appetite will be destroyed in few hours lol, plus my sliva is gonna dry put soon




> stop with this talk your bringing me back to the glory days...they are long past for me.


lmfao nawwww poor baby  :Welcome: 

anyways LAST night was awesome, TIESTO was amazing

decided to do a small roll, and do mainly drinking since i didnt wanna be scattered for the next few days and ruin the rest of my workouts

Today i trained chest

bodyweight 102kg, ouch, lost alot of water last night dancing so that would explain it

i woke up today still drunk as hell, dehydrated, pretty wrecked and with only 4 hours sleep, so i decided to just drink fluids in the morning and eat lean protein sources until i sobered up and most the alcohol was out my system, 

then i was ready to hit the gym

workout
8 sets upright machine chest press
3 sets machine flys
3 sets flat bench off rack

Strength gains
upright machine chest press 162kg 5 reps


considering how wrecked i was today, im really happy that i still gained strength

----------


## bjpennnn

glad to hear you had a good workout. Man reading your cycle makes me want to get back at it so hard. have been out of the game for about 7 weeeks. This shit sucks.

----------


## CanYouDigIt

Hope you had fun at tiesto, because there sooooo much potential lol... I woulda been on the effects of viagra all night without taking any ^^.

keep up the good work, I want you to keep gaining hard, because I'm trying to catch up to you and it makes my workouts more intense and entertaining when I have a goal.

----------


## ranging1

> glad to hear you had a good workout. Man reading your cycle makes me want to get back at it so hard. have been out of the game for about 7 weeeks. This shit sucks.


thnaks man, lol dw patience, when you get back into it ull be kikin ass again, plus the break is always good, im actually looking forward to my break when my gains begin to taper off




> Hope you had fun at tiesto, *because there sooooo much potential* lol... I woulda been on the effects of viagra all night without taking any ^^.
> 
> keep up the good work, I want you to keep gaining hard, because I'm trying to catch up to you and it makes my workouts more intense and entertaining when I have a goal.


lol potential isnt the word, had girl all over me when i took my top off, unfortunaly i brought my gf so she was getting really jealious when she saw them trying to touch my muscles and grab my arse lol

but being a good bf i pushed the girls off

and dw ill keep gaining hard, ill make it more and more difficult for you to catch up hehehe

anyways today was another AWESOME workout

bodyweight 104.6kg

trained lats, traps, lower back

workout
2 dropsets weighted chinups
1 set fixed pull down
2 sets pull ups with v bar
2 drop sets barbell shrugs
3 rack pulls
3 sets barbell shrugs

Strength gains
weighted chinups bodyweight +60kg added to belt 3 reps
fixed pull down 172kg 4 reps
barbell shrugs 230kg 3 reps
rack pulls 280kg 1 rep unassisted
rack pull 290kg 1 rep assisted

VERY happy with todays results

OVERVIEW of this weeks progress

end week 11 
bodyweight 104kg +11.6kg 

Strengths
machine chest press: 210kg 3 reps
flat bench: 170kg 1 rep
decline bench press: 150kg, 4 reps
seated cable row: 170kg 6 reps (&)
reverse flys (rear delt flys): 124kg 6 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine side lateral raises 165kg, 8 reps (&)
machine squat =260kg, 7 reps (&)
sqaut: 220kg 7 reps
one arm overhead dumbell extensions: 32kg 4 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 100kg 3 reps
chinups: bodyweight (104kg) +40kg added to belt 6 reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 170kg, 4 reps (&)
Lat pull down: 143kg 6 reps (&)
barbell shrugs: 215kg, 7 reps
deadlift: 240kg, 5 reps
incline bench press:: 140kg 3 reps
bent over t bar rows: 155kg 4 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps (&)
one arm machine preacher curl: 67kg 3 reps
dumbell rows each arm: 77.5kg, 6 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 600kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 165kg 4 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps (&)
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
seated low rear delt row: 130kg 8 reps
incline dumbell press 60kg, 6 reps
close grip bench press: 130kg 4 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 65kg, 4 reps
dumbell chest press: 67.5kg, 5 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 55kg, 5 reps
machine cable row with lat pull down bar: 152kg, 5 reps (&)
skull crushers 69kg, 7 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight (101.2kg) for 8 reps +35kg added
v bar pull ups: bodyweight (104kg) +52kg 4 reps
one legged kneeling leg curl: 67.5kg 6 reps
upright rows: 85kg 6 reps
machine seated rear delt rows : 200kg 7 reps
machine seated rows: : 220kg 5 reps


end week 12 (current)
bodyweight 104.6kg +12.2kg 

Strengths
machine chest press: 210kg 3 reps
flat bench: 170kg 1 rep
decline bench press: 150kg, 4 reps
seated cable row: 175kg 6 reps (&)
reverse flys (rear delt flys): 124kg 6 reps
good mornings: 130kg, 10 reps
machine side lateral raises 165kg, 8 reps (&)
upright machine chest press: 162kg 5 reps
machine squat =260kg, 7 reps (&)
sqaut: 220kg 7 reps
one arm overhead dumbell extensions: 35kg 4 reps
45 degree leg press: 760kg, 6 reps
barbell shoulder press infront: 100kg 3 reps
chinups: bodyweight (104.6kg) +60kg added to belt 3 reps
behind the neck barbell press 92kg 6 reps
fixed pull down: 175kg, 4 reps (&)
Lat pull down: 150kg 6 reps (&)
barbell shrugs: 230kg, 3 reps
deadlift: 270kg, 1 rep
incline bench press:: 140kg 3 reps
bent over t bar rows: 155kg 4 reps
leg extensions: 137, 11 reps (&)
one arm machine preacher curl: 67kg 4 reps
dumbell rows each arm: 77.5kg, 6 reps
calve raise using 45 degree leg press: 610kg, 8 reps
machine shoulder press: 170kg 3 reps
seated leg curl: 137, 13 reps (&)
stiff leg deadlift 195kg, 10 reps
seated low rear delt row: 140kg 8 reps
incline dumbell press 62.5kg, 6 reps
close grip bench press: 130kg 4 reps
reverse grip curl 40kg, 11 reps
barbell curl: 65kg, 4 reps
one arm pull downs: 77kg 6 reps
dumbell chest press: 70kg, 4 reps
dumbell shoulder press: 55kg, 5 reps
machine cable row with lat pull down bar: 152kg, 5 reps (&)
skull crushers 69kg, 7 reps 
pull ups: bodyweight (101.2kg) for 8 reps +35kg added
v bar pull ups: bodyweight (104.6kg) +55kg 4 reps
one legged kneeling leg curl: 67.5kg 6 reps
upright rows: 85kg 6 reps
machine seated rear delt rows : 210kg 7 reps
machine seated rows: : 230kg 5 reps

new exercises
gains
(&)=machine maxed out so stacking plates to stack

VERY happy with this weeks results  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bjpennnn

nice man and thanks for the words of encouragement. Just out of curiosity i dont know if you already posted it but how many grams of protein would you say you take in a day, and what sources are you getting them from?

----------


## ranging1

> nice man and thanks for the words of encouragement. Just out of curiosity i dont know if you already posted it but how many grams of protein would you say you take in a day, and what sources are you getting them from?


nws man

my diet atm is looking like 300-330 protein, 600-700 carbs, and 60-70 fat

protein souces during the day atm are mainly skim milk, cheap protein shakes from costco lol and few tins tuna

at dinner its usualy either chicken or beef

i dotn really need ot eat that much direct protein sources since all carbohydrate foods ahve some level of protein in them, and since im eating so many carbs, i really do get alot of my protein from carbohydrate foods

anyways today was another awesome workout

bodyweight 104.7kg

trained shoulders, triceps

workout
9 sets one arm overhead dumbell extensions
3 sets machine lateral raises
3 sets machine arnold presses

Strength gains
one arm over head dumbell extensions 37.5kg 4 reps
machine arnold presses 100kg 4 reps
machine lateral raises 167kg 8 reps

Happy wiht todays results, recovery i think might be starting to slow since my back today was pretty sore, might need to increase my calories again....

----------


## ranging1

just 2 update photos

one of me in my undies

the other of me and my gf at tiesto, (yes shes the girl who ..... on me)

----------


## CanYouDigIt

looking huge bro, making me look so small, pfft I'm gonna go on a depression,

oh and sick gf also, I wouldn't be able to stick with one, but she's very nice.

----------


## Yashp

Nice to see you're adding a few dropsets here and there. How's that working for you? Btw, I been meaning to ask you, how many warmup sets do you do before hitting the worksets? - and at what intensity? And cute girlfriend, I can see why you've missed her - or might I say it?? Lol jk

----------


## bjpennnn

thats rad dude. You are one thick sob.

----------


## tripmachine

[QUOTE=ranging1;5009735]lol serious? i hate it, my body got tingles and ichy on it, felt like my skin was gettin bitten my thousands of insects, really weird and iritating



Thats exactly how i felt on jacked..... serious i wonder why??? no shotgun was great so I'll get some of that again soon.... jacked is cool but just not for us i guess. Awesome log man! Keep working hard

----------


## bjpennnn

[QUOTE=tripmachine;5061546]


> lol serious? i hate it, my body got tingles and ichy on it, felt like my skin was gettin bitten my thousands of insects, really weird and iritating
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly how i felt on jacked..... serious i wonder why??? no shotgun was great so I'll get some of that again soon.... jacked is cool but just not for us i guess. Awesome log man! Keep working hard



I would say screw the jack and run ECA. Ran for the first time today and man. Not only do I feel amazing, I had great focus, lots of energy and felt like it helped me strength wise and pump out those few extra reps. So far so good on the come down to, I do not feel anything yet. With jacked I crash really hard, feels like I am coming down off something.

----------


## ranging1

> looking huge bro, making me look so small, pfft I'm gonna go on a depression,
> 
> oh and sick gf also, I wouldn't be able to stick with one, but she's very nice.


lmfao dw man, uve got plently of time to cycle, 

yea shes pretty special to me  :Smilie: 




> Nice to see you're adding a few dropsets here and there. How's that working for you? Btw, I been meaning to ask you, how many warmup sets do you do before hitting the worksets? - and at what intensity? And cute girlfriend, I can see why you've missed her - or might I say it?? Lol jk


drop sets are amazing to be honest, they really are giving me that extra growth, plus ebing on steroids i dont need ot worry asmuch about them causing overtraining

i dont really do warm up sets, if im going to train chest ill usually do 1 set of 80kg for 6 reps on bench press, then 100kg for 8 reps then ill do a few tricep stretches since i always find they are what always are stiff at the start of a workout, then ill hit the bench hard with 150kg for 6 reps and start working out

so i guess u can say i do 2 really light warm up sets

as for training intensity, ill push to the point where i feel my heads going to pop, its not uncomman for me to to a small scream and roar lol, i usually attach everyset like my lifes on the line lol

lmfao yes* i* did miss her  :Bbiwin:  lol




> thats rad dude. You are one thick sob.


thanks i think lol




> Thats exactly how i felt on jacked..... serious i wonder why??? no shotgun was great so I'll get some of that again soon.... jacked is cool but just not for us i guess. Awesome log man! Keep working hard


agree just didnt like jacked, i felt like a drug junkie using it, (looking for the next buzz lol)

[QUOTE=bjpennnn;5061585]


> I would say screw the jack and run ECA. Ran for the first time today and man. Not only do I feel amazing, I had great focus, lots of energy and felt like it helped me strength wise and pump out those few extra reps. So far so good on the come down to, I do not feel anything yet. With jacked I crash really hard, feels like I am coming down off something.


yes but ECA aint legal in australia lol, plus i think im using enough compounds to give mne results lol, atm my 2 scoops of no xplode is doing the trick, nice pumps strength ans energy, and is the cheapest pre workout here in aus for its quality

ANYWAYS today was another AWWESOOOME workout

bodyweight 104.1kg

i decided to train legs and calves today, 

even though i dont want bigger legs since their pretty ridiculous atm i was just really in the mood to hit the squat rack and see how my leg strength had been maintained since these last 4-5 weeks i stopped training legs completely and my knee injury has recovered finally

AND OMGGGG

workout
3 drop sets squats
4 sets squats
4 sets one legged standing calve raises

Strength gains
squat 250kg 3 reps boo yeaaaaaaa
one legged standing calve raises 155kg 6 reps

couldnt believe my strength gains, i was expecting to be a little weaker then previously but guess not

really happy with todays results, today i am going to be in the best mood for the rest of the day becuase fo ym awesome workout lol

----------


## lovestospooge23

[QUOTE=ranging1;5061787]lmfao dw man, uve got plently of time to cycle, 

yea shes pretty special to me  :Smilie: 



drop sets are amazing to be honest, they really are giving me that extra growth, plus ebing on steroids i dont need ot worry asmuch about them causing overtraining

i dont really do warm up sets, if im going to train chest ill usually do 1 set of 80kg for 6 reps on bench press, then 100kg for 8 reps then ill do a few tricep stretches since i always find they are what always are stiff at the start of a workout, then ill hit the bench hard with 150kg for 6 reps and start working out

so i guess u can say i do 2 really light warm up sets

as for training intensity, ill push to the point where i feel my heads going to pop, its not uncomman for me to to a small scream and roar lol, i usually attach everyset like my lifes on the line lol

lmfao yes* i* did miss her  :Bbiwin:  lol



thanks i think lol



agree just didnt like jacked, i felt like a drug junkie using it, (looking for the next buzz lol)




> yes but ECA aint legal in australia lol, plus i think im using enough compounds to give mne results lol, atm my 2 scoops of no xplode is doing the trick, nice pumps strength ans energy, and is the cheapest pre workout here in aus for its quality
> 
> ANYWAYS today was another AWWESOOOME workout
> 
> bodyweight 104.1kg
> 
> i decided to train legs and calves today, 
> 
> even though i dont want bigger legs since their pretty ridiculous atm i was just really in the mood to hit the squat rack and see how my leg strength had been maintained since these last 4-5 weeks i stopped training legs completely and my knee injury has recovered finally
> ...


damn a 550 pound squat for 3 reps? so u must be squating a lil over 600 pounds congrats i think u just passed what a human being is capable of squating naturally

----------


## ranging2

[QUOTE=damn a 550 pound squat for 3 reps? so u must be squating a lil over 600 pounds congrats i think u just passed what a human being is capable of squating naturally[/QUOTE]

lol thanks man, but i thought a 400 pound squat was supposedly the average natural lifting abilites

either way yes i do think ive destroyed the natural point, thankfully  :Smilie: 

anyways today was another awesome workout

bodyweight 104.4kg

trained inner back, rear delts

workout
3 sets iso lateral seated rows
3 sets iso lateral rear delt rows
3 sets isolateral low rows
1 set seated cable row with lat pull down bar
2 sets hammer grip machine rows

Strength gains
iso lateral row 240kg 4 reps
iso lateral rear delt row 220kg 5 reps
iso lateral low row 170kg 6 reps
seated cable row with lat pull down bar 155kg 4 reps
hammer grip machine rows 120kg 6 reps

Happy with todays results

my legs are REALLY sore from yesterday, which is rare coz its the first time ive had recovery problems....... so i think i might up my calories abit, though i dont want to since im struggling to eat the food required atm

----------


## stevey_6t9

> lol thanks man, but i thought a 400 pound squat was supposedly the average natural lifting abilites
> 
> either way yes i do think ive destroyed the natural point, thankfully 
> 
> anyways today was another awesome workout
> 
> bodyweight 104.4kg
> 
> trained inner back, rear delts
> ...


stop writing in shitz thread you imposter!

----------


## Hard.On

> just 2 update photos
> 
> one of me in my undies
> 
> the other of me and my gf at tiesto, (yes shes the girl who ..... on me)


why cover the face in your avatar and then put up pics of you in your threads?...
just a question

----------


## bjpennnn

whats with the two names?

----------


## BJJ

> why cover the face in your avatar and then put up pics of you in your threads?...
> just a question


...x2

----------


## ranging2

> stop writing in shitz thread you imposter!


lmfao smart arse




> why cover the face in your avatar and then put up pics of you in your threads?...
> just a question


ive only got one pic with ym face showing, and im wearing sunnies so its not that revealing, i still dotn think anyone would be able to identify me unless they knew me

i show enough so that people i know can recognise me, but anyone who doesnt will not know what i really look like, last thing i need is some random in the street going 'hey are you ranging?'




> whats with the two names?


my other accounts not working, i have a ruff idea why but im waiting for admin to get bak to me, atm he seems to be taking his time


anyways today was an easy day

trained biceps only

bodyweight 104.7kg

workout
8 sets alternating hammer curls across chest

i had to do only this exercise because it hurts my wristys to do any normal curling motion, so i have to be careful

Strength gains
4 reps 30kg each arm alternating curl

i actually really liked this exercise and think ill be doing it more often since im able to curl so much using this exercise

usually a 25kg dumbell gives me issues, especially my wrists, but this exercise is really great

----------


## ranging2

OKAY admin still HASNT gotten back to my on my other account issue

so this is frustrating

owell give it time i guess

anyways today was ANOTHER great day

bodyweight 105.6kg YESSSSs

Trained chest, calves, and some biceps

workout

3 drop sets incline bench press
8 sets upright machine chest press
3 sets one legged standing calve raises
3 sets cross body alternating dumbell curls

Strength gains
incline bench press 150kg 1 rep YESSSSS  :Smilie: 
machine upright chest press 167kg 3 reps
one legged standing calve raises 165kg 6 reps
cross body alternating dumbell curls 32kg 4 reps each arm

Very happy with todays results, my triceps were still a little sore so i was worried it would hinder my chest workout today, but it didnt

considering i trained very early this morning, i know im always my weakest at this time during the day, so i know my strength is a little higher then this

so really looking forward to next weeks chest workout

been wanting some strength gains on the bench press (like todays) since my wrist injury is killing me, plus my shoulders are starting to play up again  :Frown: 

here are some progress pics

im starting to think i might be posting to many progress pics, if anyone wants me to stop posting them for awhile just say so

----------


## pbfanatic321

You are 19 and have already done 2 cylces? Would it matter if a 16 year old ran a proper CEL hdrol cycle with nolvadex pct?

----------


## ranging2

> You are 19 and have already done 2 cylces? Would it matter if a 16 year old ran a proper CEL hdrol cycle with nolvadex pct?


yes it would matter, prohormones are also steroids , at 16 its far to risky, you could seriously end up screwing yourself up

whenever you go to a gym look at the muscular development of yourself compared to a 25 years old, you can clearly note the difference in muscular development, this difference is what you still have yet to develop, dont risk screwing that up by taking steroids or prohormones

unless your goals are like mine to become a pro bodybuilder size i REALLY REALLY would suggest u steer away from steroids, its not something you should casually think about

their can be serious consequences, you have very good chances of damaging your development

be patient, train and eat hard

its not worth risking your development for temporary muscle gains

remeber the saying, 'if someone jumped off a bridge, would you do it to?'

same same principle applies here, seriously

----------


## marcus300

No one believes a word you say anymore, everything what comes out of your mouth is lie's - http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=419085

----------


## ranging2

and i dont care about your opinion marcus, so get over it

i post this log for those interested, not you

----------


## marcus300

You lied about most thing, not only did you lie about your age to create a false world you give out bad advice to members on compounds what you have never used and on topics you know nothing about, your reckless and we dont promote anyone using tren on there first cycle like you did or frontload tren and test on your second cycle when your 19yrs old.

No one believes a word you say anymore your a fraud.

----------


## ranging2

> You lied about most thing, not only did you lie about your age to create a false world you give out bad advice to members on compounds what you have never used and on topics you know nothing about, your reckless and we dont promote anyone using tren on there first cycle like you did or frontload tren and test on your second cycle when your 19yrs old.
> 
> No one believes a word you say anymore your a fraud.


keep posting marcus

ur nothing but a picture and a name marcus300 to me

though i love you editing my posts

just goes to show how much i irritate you  :Smilie:

----------


## stevey_6t9

dam talk about a hijacked thread.

----------


## marcus300

haha ranging2 you belong with ranging 1,

we try to promote a healthy board here and not let young kids give bad advice.

----------


## ranging2

> dam talk about a hijacked thread.


lmfao i know  :7up: 




> haha *ranging2 you belong with ranging 1,*
> 
> we try to promote a healthy board here and not let young kids give bad advice.


watch out kids, this guys on the ball

----------


## marcus300

> lmfao i know 
> 
> 
> 
> watch out kids, this guys on the ball


Just doing the job son  :Smilie:

----------


## stevey_6t9

why did you have to go ranging! damittt! why!! take me im old!!!!

----------


## BJJ

I am still waiting for the video...
You remember? where you show how you lift almost 800 kg.

----------


## t-gunz

i reckon i could roll 800kg.....if it was on a slight incline lol

----------


## Hard.On

I think ranging offed himself after he can no longer post.
he has no more reason to live

----------


## lovestospooge23

i can understand the fact that he acted like a know it all and made about 2,000 posts giving people advice that he didn't know much about and thats y he can't post for a while, but i still feel like he was singled out to a degree just because he was 19, so many people on this board act like a know to at least some degree (15% of the pople on the board) it all to my definition and that definition basicly is he only got the information from a book or something without trying the actual steroid .

also i dunno if im taking crazy pills or not at least i don't think so, but i think people are WAY too harsh about people in the 18-21 age bracket who are on cycle because look at it this way... i'd sure as hell rather be 19 year old on a cycle of steroids , then a woman in 30s and 40s who faces the possible irreversible sides of permanent enlarged clitoris small tits etc... which are very real side effects that are proven, then facing the sides a 19 year old teenager would face. Look voice ur opinion about discouraging the younger crowd from going on cycle hell i encourage that completely, just don't flame and blast the dude. and actually from reading his posts yeah he acted like a know it all to a degree, but **** give him a break i think 15% of the ppl on this board are like this

----------


## americanoak

ok so... i skimmed throuhg this thread, so a bunch of pics, read about weights going up... and then there seemed ot be a fight, so is this kid rly 19? and did he actually do this cycle? lol

----------


## marcus300

He lied about many things this thread included, full of bull just disregard it

----------


## americanoak

ohhh k lol 

thanks

----------

